# Tune FRM CUP



## Hugo (23. Januar 2006)

seruvs, gerade auf der homepage der BSN was vom Tune FRM cup gelesen und dacht mir, da müsst man ma drüber reden.
Da bei uns im rhein main gebiet cc seit einigen jahrn nun tot ist, muss man selbst für so kurze rennen inzw. immer weitere wege in kauf nehmen weswegen ich am überlegen bin, die ersten beiden rennen in herdorf und Betzdorf zu bestreiten.

ich weiss nicht ob die zum ersten mal statt finden, aber für den fall das nicht, und jemand von euch schonma eines der rennen gefahrn ist wärs cool wenn er was dazu sagen könnte...streckenbeschreibung, starterfeld usw. halt

für alle die noch nichts davon wissen, hier mal ein paar infos


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Januar 2006)

Ist eine neue Serie, deshalb kann man noch nix zu den Strecken sagen, es sei denn du fragst Bonnekessel hier im Forum, der müßt eigentlich ein bischen was wissen  Was ich bisher über den Tune FRM Cup gelesen habe, gefällt mir sehr gut, leider hab ich auch das Problem der relativ weiten Anreise für die relativ kurzen Rennen. Sollte ich nicht den ganzen Cup mitfahren, werde ich sicher ein, zwei Einzelrennen dort fahren.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (25. Januar 2006)

hallo , 
ich denke der Tune FRM cup wird ne klasse sache , die strecken werden sicherlich auch anspruch mitbringen , wobei zu herdorf zu sagen ist das dort ne bessere kondition wünschenswert ist.
ich werde wohl die gesamte serie mitfahren .


----------



## Hugo (25. Januar 2006)

ich muss ma sehn wie ichs mache...sollte noch jemand aus dem rhein main gebiet mit machen wollen und mim auto fahrn könnte man evtl. zusammen fahrn unter beteiligung an den spritkosten, ansonsten werd ichs wohl so machen dass ich zug fahr so weit mich mein semesterticket lässt und die letzten km dann zum start als warmfahrphase betrachte...wärn bei den ersten beiden rennen 20 bzw. 30km was eigentlich geht, aber bei den andern 3 läufen werden die distanzen dann doch etwas groß


----------



## Beach90 (25. Januar 2006)

kannst ruhig mit dem auto fahren , wenn du gewinnst bekommste als preis nen benzingutschein


----------



## Hugo (25. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ruhig mit dem auto fahren , wenn du gewinnst bekommste als preis nen benzingutschein



wenn ich franccesco wär, du ne blondine und wir grad bei mir nescafe trinken würden, würde ich sagen:"isch abe keine auto"


----------



## Flairbaer (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hugo,
ich bin aus dem Rheingau und werde, wenn es zeitlich passt, einige Rennen mitfahren.
Kannst bis Rüdesheim mit dem Zug fahren, wir nehmen dich dann gerne mit!

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## Hugo (28. Januar 2006)

Vielen Danke für das Angebot, werde zu gegebener zeit darauf zurück kommen


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (31. Januar 2006)

herdorf ist ne schöne strecke, schöne singletrails (bergauf)
auch bergab selektiv.
technischer anspruch nicht allzu hoch aber macht spaß zu fahren !


----------



## Chr!s (2. Februar 2006)

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Michael mit dem Tune FRM Cup eine Spitzen-Serie ins Leben gerufen hat, die wohl ein hochkarätiges Starterfeld anlocken wird.
Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß 
_
*Chr!S*_


----------



## Beach90 (2. Februar 2006)

es wird nicht nur eine spitzen rennserie , sondern wird wohl auch z.B dem NRW cup den rang ablaufen , ich denke wenn das ding mit den Jahren noch bekannter wird , wird es wohl ein richtiges event (hoffentlich) 

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (3. Februar 2006)

Erklärt mir mal warum das denn so der super-duper-mega-cup wird?

Ich fänds auch schön wenn hier eine weitere große Rennserie entsteht, aber was macht euch so sicher, dass das hier eine wird?


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

das interessiert mich auch. Ich glaube das viele Biker sich über die getrennte Wertung und unsere sinvollen Tagesprämien (Benzingutscheine) freuen.
Der NRW-Cup ist als bundesoffene Serie eine feste Größe, der auf einen langen Erfahrungsschatz zurückgreifen kann. Den Vergleich möchte ich daher nicht.
Jeder Biker weiß, wo ein Wald zum Biken ist, wartet auch eine Forstbehörde oder andere Hindernisse, die die tollsten Ideen blockieren. Aber bisher läuft alles besser als geplant.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich seit Monaten anstrenge und schon weit über 400 Stunden in den Cup gesteckt habe. Alle Infos kommen nach und nach auf die HP und was die Zeitnahme angeht, wird es sicher klasse, denn kein geringer als www.malkmus-timing.de übernimmt diesen Job. 
Die Anmeldung sollte demnächst auch online gehen.

Wahrscheinlich kennen mich die Leute - Vielen Dank für das Vertrauen.

Michael Bonnekessel


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2006)

setz doch bei den news n thread rein...dauert zwar bis der freigeschaltet wird, aber denke schon dass der seine daseinsberechtigung hätte, und werbung wär es sicherlich auch


----------



## diele76 (18. Februar 2006)

hi,

werden hobby- & lizenzfahrer getrennt gewertet...?
kann ich auf auf der hp nicht genau entschlüsseln.
wann kann man sich online anmelden ?

byebye


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. Februar 2006)

Die Anmeldung steht:

Unter www.tune-frm-cup.de ist die Anmeldung ab sofort möglich.


Auch auf der Seite unseres Zeitnehmers www.malkmus-timing.de ist die Online-Anmeldung freigeschaltet. Und bei uns zahlt sich nicht nur schnell fahren aus, sondern auch die ersten bei der Anmeldung sind schon Gewinner:

Für die ersten 100 Anmeldungen (nur Gesamtserie + ab U17) gibt es die exclusiven Tune-FRM-Cup Armlinge kostenlos dazu ! Für die Letzten gibt es naürlich Größenprobleme. Daher entscheidet der Zahlungseingang!

Und, keine Sorge: auch für die jüngeren gibt es ein cooles Starterpräsent, mehr dazu in Kürze auf unserer HP!

Gruß Euer Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. April 2006)

TUNE-FRM-CUP als Familienevent



Noch 7 Wochen bis zum Start



Neue Wege beschreitet der Tune-FRM-Cup. Die von dem aktiven MTB-Rennfahrer, Michael Bonnekessel, neu geschaffene Rennserie im Rheinland-Pfalz wartet nicht nur mit innovativen Preisen fÃ¼r die Rennfahrer auf, sondern es wird auch an die Familien gedacht. âDenn bei MTB-Rennen sieht es doch so aus, dass nur Rennfahrer und Betreuer den Weg in den Wald finden. Interessierte radsportbegeisterte Zuschauer in Massen habe ich bei deutschen Rennen nur beim P-Weg Marathon in Plettenberg (!) und in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg (Kirchzarten, Albstadt, Heubach,  ...)  gesehen. Ich schaffe es ja noch nicht mal meine eigene Frau zu einem Besuch bei einem Rennen zu bewegen, â grinst Michael Bonnekessel.

Da ist es doch nur verstÃ¤ndlich, dass sich die Sponsorensuche in unserem Sport so schwer gestaltet. Wie also bekommt man Publikum zu MTB-Rennen?

Eine mÃ¶gliche LÃ¶sung ist Bonnekessel beim Weihnachtsmarkt in Hamm (Sieg), eher zufÃ¤llig prÃ¤sentiert worden. Dort harren die Kinder und ihre Eltern stundenlang aus, bis endlich der Nikolaus aus dem Nichts auftaucht und jedem Kind eine Tafel Schokolade schenkt. Und das mÃ¼sste doch auch bei MTB-Rennen funktionieren. Leider bedarf es fÃ¼r diese LÃ¶sung weiterer Sponsoren - ein nicht enden wollender Teufelskreis. Wer aber Michael Bonnekessel persÃ¶nlich kennt, weiÃ dass er nicht aufgibt, wenn er ein Ziel vor Augen hat.



Nein, keine Angst der Weihnachtsmann lÃ¤uft bei uns nicht rum, sondern wir werden bei den Rennen kostenlose Verlosungen fÃ¼r alle Kinder unter 13 Jahren durchfÃ¼hren. 



Die Preise bei der Verlosung reichen bei den Rennen im Westerwald von McDonalds-MenÃ¼-Gutscheinen Ã¼ber Einkaufgutscheine vom Hachenburger Kinderkaufhaus âHABAKUKâ. Bei einigen Veranstaltungen kann zusÃ¤tzlich sogar ein altersentsprechendes Jugend-MTB mit einem Wert von ca. 300 â¬ gewonnen.





Warum nur fÃ¼r Kinder unter 13 Jahren? Na, weil die hoffentlich mit Papa und Mama in den Wald kommen. (Es soll ja vereinzelnd Familien geben, wo die Eltern nicht geschieden sind.) Diese sehen unsere Sponsoren, kÃ¶nnen den durchtrainierten SportlerInnen zuschauen und sich jederzeit am GetrÃ¤nke-, Kuchen- und Wurststand versorgen, wÃ¤hrend die Kinder ungeduldig auf die Verlosungen warten, die zwischendurch durchgefÃ¼hrt werden. Ob sich dadurch auch neue MTB-Aktive akquirieren lassen, muss abgewartet werden. Einige VÃ¤ter werden sicher die gierigen Blicke ihrer Frauen mitkriegen und kurz Ã¼ber ihrem eigenen Energievorrat (B_ _ _ _) nachdenken und â¦ erst mal ein Bier trinken gehen. SpaÃ beiseite - Wenn meine Idee angenommen wird, gehen hoffentlich einige Eltern in die regionalen RadfachgeschÃ¤fte und kaufen ihren Kind mal ein MTB statt eine PSP (PSP = Play Station Portable). J 



Cross Country lives!

Euer Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (6. April 2006)

hört sich interessant an und teile die ansicht vollkommen dass mehr publikum den rennen bei wohnen muss.
bei den ganzen großen marathons funktionierts ja auch, und das obwohl man da den papa oder die mama gerade 1-2 mal kurz vorbei huschen sieht....aber rahmenprogramm und verpflegung machens möglich


----------



## Wave (10. April 2006)

das mit den meckes-gutschein ist nur spass, oder? 

gibts die auch noch bei U19?


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. April 2006)

Keine Panik!

Diese Gutscheine sind für die Zuschauer!!
Ich habe doch mal gelesen, dass du geschrieben hast, dass du dich über Spritgeld freust, erinnerst dich sicher, oder? Genau das bekommst du als Tagesprämie, wenn du vorne mit dabei  bist.

Ansonsten gilt: Bares gibt es nur bei der Gesamtwertung!

Die Strecken sind auch ganz gut. 
*Ab dem 2. Rennen gelten neue Startzeiten!!!!!!!*,
da sich ja enorm viele schon angemeldet haben und die Elitefahrer auch auf ihre Kosten kommen sollen.

Die Rennen in Betzdorf, Pracht, Herdorf und Büchel beginnen um:
12.oo U 13 und U 15
12.45 U 17, U 19 Frauen und Herren Hobby
14.00 Elite Rennen ABC Siegerzeit ~90 min 
16.10 Kidsrace
16.30 Senioren

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Wave (14. April 2006)

keine meckes-gutscheine? schade...

ja, spritgeld ist cool, nur erstmal vorne dabei sein..


----------



## trailblaster (19. April 2006)

wie viele Armlinge gibt es den noch? ;-)


----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> wie viele Armlinge gibt es den noch? ;-)



Ich hab gehört, weil die Dinger langsam knapp werden, bekommt jeder nur noch einen  

Grüße.


----------



## doc-trialer (13. Mai 2006)

leider gibts bisher nirgends näheres zu den strecken im netz.
hat da jemand infos parat? z.b. für auftaktveranstaltung in altenkirchen?


----------



## 4l3x (13. Mai 2006)

hi hab gerade die termine gelesen..
25.5 is doch ein donnerstag mitten in der woche. wie kommen die auf so daten?
oder ist an dem donnerstag irgendetwas besonderes ( feiertag )?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (13. Mai 2006)

Donnerstag ist Christi Himmelfahrt (Feiertag)


----------



## 4l3x (13. Mai 2006)

Danke! 

also wüde ich sagen wir sehen uns  

fährt da jemand von euch U17?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (13. Mai 2006)

ich fahre U 17 in der Hobbyklasse ....
kommste aus Hasselbach bei Weyerbusch ? 



Na , seit ihr auch schon scharf auf die Preise ?


----------



## 4l3x (13. Mai 2006)

.


----------



## race-jo (14. Mai 2006)

also ich glaub die kostet 10 oder so. du musst zu nem verein und der meldet dich dann beim bdr, der dir dann die lizenz ausschreibt.
die gibts also nicht einfach so beim großen e zu kaufen


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Mai 2006)

Streckeninfo (ganz grob)

In Ak geht es auf einem 3 m breiten Schotterweg ca. 600 m flach, dann über eine Brücke (Hier musste du vorne sein) beginnt der Anstieg erst leicht dann zunehmend auf einer breiten Fortstraße oben dann eine 500 m flache Asphaltstr.(hier Streckenteilung für U 13 und U 15 weiter bei ->)
dann links Singletraildownhill mit 2 Serpentinen, Flachstück (Autobahn) breiter Anstieg Flachpassage und -> wieder Singletraildownhill zum Zielgelände mit Wieddurchfahrt etwa 100 Hm auf der großen Runde.

Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Tune-FRM-Cup: Preisgelderhöhung in der Herren und Damen Lizenzklasse!

Nur noch eine Woche bis zum Start der neuen MTB-Rennserie. Über 160 Cupanmeldungen liegen der Veranstaltergemeinschaft um Michael Bonnekessel vor und es ist wahrscheinlich, dass über 200 Biker in den verschiedenen Klassen um Preise und Ehre biken werden. "Sicher ist , dass wir das Preisgeld in der Gesamtwertung für die Frauen- und Herreneliteklasse erhöhen können. Um welche Betrag hängt aber davon ab, wie sich die Teilnehmerzahlen in diesen Klassen entwickeln," so Bonnekessel. Genaue Informationen werden demnächst auf www.tune-frm-cup.de veröffentlicht.

Außerdem gibt es auch noch ein Restkontingent von den exklusiven Armlingen. Also schnell anmelden und auch die Cupgebühr überweisen. Wer zuerst überweist, ...

Die ersten 4 Rennorte liegen übrigens zwischen Siegen und Bonn und sind von der A 45, A 3 und A 4 in weniger als 30 Minuten zu erreichen. Büchel liegt ja bekannter Weise an der Mosel. Dort findet tagsdarauf (8.10) auch ein MTB-Marathon statt.



Gruß Michael


----------



## Randy Andy (16. Mai 2006)

@ bonne

Hallo Bonne,

ich lese hier die ganze Zeit nur Flachstück und Autobahn. Das kommt ja eher dir als mir zugute!  
Ne aber mal ganz im ernst, ich freu mich auch schon auf Donnerstag und hoffe dich und Kim n bischen ärgern zu können ( Trashtalkmodus wieder aus! )!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## 4l3x (16. Mai 2006)

weißt du auch wieviel höhenmeter zu afhren sind?


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2006)

es sind ca 110 hm,melde mich heute abend noch mal dann kann ich es genau sagen


----------



## race-jo (16. Mai 2006)

wie wird die startaufstellung geregelt?

nach startnummern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Mai 2006)

Randy Andy schrieb:
			
		

> @ bonne
> 
> Hallo Bonne,
> 
> ...



Wenn du der Andy Vivic bist, sehe ich keine Chance für dich uns zu ärgern! 
Da fährst nämlich sicher vor uns  , in Münsingen warst du jede Runde eine Minute schneller als ich . Immer die jungen Männer um die 30 ... die plötzlich von irgendwo herkommen. Kim T. fährt leider nicht mit  

Bring doch bitte auch den Siggi und eine paar weitere von euch mit.

Tip: Bitte überweise noch das Geld für den Cup, da du nur dann auch die Armlinge bekommst.Wird nämlich langsam knapp mit den Dingern.


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Mai 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> wie wird die startaufstellung geregelt?
> 
> nach startnummern?



Das macht der WAV (nach Startnummern bekannte Topfahrer wird das aber nichts ausmachen, da der erste Anstieg breit genug ist und sie da locker vorziehen können) und beim 2.Lauf dann nach Gesamtstand.


----------



## Randy Andy (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo Bonne,

hab zwar für den Ganzen Cup gemeldet werd aber warscheinlich nicht alle Läufe mitfahren können. 
Siggi, wollte sich diese Saison eigentlich nur auf die Marathons konzentrieren. Münsingen war ne Ausnahme. Ist ja quasi unser Heimrennen!
Werd evtl. noch einen Elitefahrer mit in´s Auto packen.

Bis Donnerstag

Andy


----------



## 4l3x (20. Mai 2006)

Anfahrt & Parken

Ein großer Schotterparkplatz ist gegenüber der Mühlengasse 13 in Altenkirchen (Westerwald).


Start-/Zielbereich

Von hier sind es etwa 600 Meter bis zur Anmeldung im Wiesental. Eine Beschilderung erfolgt. Ein schmaler (!) Weg an einem Bach führt unter der Eisenbahn (Kopfschutz tragen) durch. Anschließend links halten und dann nach 150 Metern wieder rechts.


Strecke

Alle Klassen starten gleich. Nach 600 Metern kommt die erste Schlüsselstelle. Hier geht es rechts über eine Brücke (Hintereinander) zum ersten Anstieg, der flach beginnt und dann steiler wird. Nach ca. 50 Höhenmetern kommt ein leicht ansteigendes Asphaltstück. U 13 und U 15 fahren jetzt bereits in den Zielsingletrail. Alle anderen Klassen fahren links in einen Singletraildownhill mit 2 Serpentinen. Ein Überholen ist hier nicht möglich. Dazu habt ihr aber ausreichend Gelegenheit im Johannistal und der nächsten Steigung, bevor auch diese Fahrer in den Zielsingletrail gehen. Dort geht es mit rasanter Geschwindigkeit bergab. Nach einer weiteren Serpentine geht es über/durch einen Bach ins Wiesental zurück. Auf den nächsten 250 Metern bietet sich die letzte Chance zum Überholen, bevor es über die zweite Wiedbrücke (hintereinander) wieder zum Start/Ziel geht. Die lange Runde misst etwa 4,2 km und hat 100 Höhenmeter.






Duschen

Die Duschen befinden sich in der Pestalozzi Grundschule in der Pestalozzistraße. Sorry, das sind leider wieder etwa 700 Meter zu Fuß/Bike. Eine Beschilderung erfolgt auch hier. (Mit dem Auto lohnt es sich nicht dorthin zu fahren, da es einen nervtötenden Bahnübergang gibt, der für Staus sorgt!!!!)

Wir wünschen allen einen angenehmen Auftakt zum TUNE-FRM-CUP


----------



## XCRacer (22. Mai 2006)

Der Bonnemann hat mich in Grafschaft überredet. Bin am Donnerstag auch dabei


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Mai 2006)

Toll,
dass du auch kommst. ICh hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Sieht ja im Moment gut aus. So schlimm wie am Samstag (Hobby) in Grafschaft kann es eigentlich nicht werden.  

Also rafft euch auf und kommt, auch wenn es wie aus Eimern schüttet und helft mit, dass Serie positiv startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (24. Mai 2006)

@ 4l3x

kannst Du n bischen was zu den Bodenverhälltnissen sagen. Da ich ja wirklich vom Arsch der Welt anreise und nicht wirklich Lust habe eine Minute vor´m Start die Reifen zu wechseln wollt ich nur kurz fragen ob´s bei euch schon abgetrocknet ist, der Boder eher sandig oder Steinig ist oder ob extreme Matschpasagen auf der Strecke sind. 

Vielleicht kannst Du mir/uns noch n kurzes feedback dazu geben.

Grüße und bis morgen

Andy


----------



## drivingghost (24. Mai 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bonnemann hat mich in Grafschaft überredet. Bin am Donnerstag auch dabei



Mich versuchte er, in Bad Marienberg zu werben. Aber mein Sportchef ist in Garmisch, und alleine anzureisen ist mir einfach zu teuer. Sind einfache Fahrt um die 250 km. 
Ich sage trotzdem -Danke- für das Angebot, es stehen ja noch einige Rennen aus. Vielleicht tanzen wir zu einem Anderen gemeinsam an.

Euch dann mal viel Spaß (haha) und Erfolg morgen.


----------



## 4l3x (24. Mai 2006)

@ Randy Andy
komm selbst nicht aus der gegeng.. wohn ca. 50 km davon weg.
Aber oben im westerwald is es immer kalt ! 

Also ich fahr mit Continental Explorer vorn und Z-max hinten ^^


----------



## race-jo (24. Mai 2006)

mitm z-max...einmal und nie wieder :kotz:


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2006)

Die Strecke wird bis auf zwei kurze Abschnitte, trotz dauer Regen, recht trocken sein.Das einzig "Eklige" werden die Wiesen sein.Die Trails sind geschützt (Wald).


----------



## 4l3x (24. Mai 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> mitm z-max...einmal und nie wieder :kotz:



wieso findetse den so schlimm?

was für klassen fahrt ihr? ich  fahr U17 ...


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2006)

Hi Andreas,

Hier der Reifentipp des Tages:

Vorne Nobby Nik und hinten auch  

Risikobereite dagegen hinten Racing Ralph 

P.S. Christoph Müller ("Grosser") fährt jetzt bei uns Senioren mit. Da bin ich gespannt, wer die Nase vorne hat. Das wird richtig spannend im Seniorenrennen. Markus Hachmeyer will es dieses Jahr auch nochmal richtig krachen lassen.
Wenn ich mich nach dem ganzen Orgastress der letzten Tage aufraffen kann, starte ich auch und versuche wenigstens Platz 3-5 zu erreichen.

Bonne


----------



## Randy Andy (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo an alle,

danke für die Info´s bez. der Bodenbeschaffenheiten.

Bis morgen

Andy


----------



## jetos15 (24. Mai 2006)

@bonnekessel
 hallo,

fahr morgen beim cup in altenkirchen mit.
wollte mal fragen ob es eine bestimmte zeit gibt, bis zu der man sich die startnummer abholen muss?


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2006)

1 Stunde vorher wäre ganz gut.

Wir machen das alles zum ersten Mal und da ist es sicherer, wenn man mal etwas Mehr Zeit einkalkuliert. Die Startnummernausgabe ist im Startzielbereich. Das ist der gelbe Punkt (Siehe auf dem Plan S.2 dieses Forums)

Es ist auch immer gut die Strecke mindestens einmal abzufahren. Vor allem der Zieldownhill (extrem rutschig am Ende)
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (24. Mai 2006)

bin morgen auch dabei, bin mal gespannt wie es wird...
ob ich fast letzter werde oder doch mittendrin rumgurke 
Fahre sen1


----------



## 4l3x (25. Mai 2006)

das rennen war richtig geil ! Vorallem die Trails ! 

Beach90 was für ne startnummer hattest du?
hatte 157.


----------



## Wave (25. Mai 2006)

Nun gut! Dann will ich auch mal meine heutigen Eindrücke zum Tag schildern:
Bin bei den Lizenz U19 am Start gewesen. War mit meinem Ergebniss, auf Grund technischer Beeinträchtigungen, nicht zufrieden...aber das ist eine andere Geschichte!

Die Veranstaltung war, dafür dass alles neu entstanden ist, in Ordnung. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.

Positiv ist mir vor allem das Engagement (ja, es ist spät, kann sein, dass das Wort falsch geschrieben ist) aufgefallen, mit dem alle "veranstaltenden-" Leute bei der Sache waren. Sei es bei der Startnummernausgabe oder bei den Streckenposten. Die Strecke war der Witterung entsprechend gut. Alles gut fahrbar trotz des Matsches. Ein fahrtechnisches Schmankerl hab ich vermisst. Wäre es Trocken gewesen, wäre die Strecke die totale Autobahn gewesen.....totale Langeweile ohne den noch so kleinen "Kick"!

Ich denke, dass die Startzeiten nicht sehr ideal gewählt wurden. Wieso gegen 15 Uhr die Herren, quasi die Hauptattraktion des Tages und erst um (lass mich lügen, ich war nicht bis zum Ende da) 17 Uhr die Seniorenklassen? 
Die Fahrzeiten waren aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung.

Das Drummherrum war auch in Ordnung. Bratwurst, Kaffee....was will Man(n) mehr  (Bratwurst war n bissl lange auf dem Grill)!
Einen Abspritzschlauch soll es wohl gegebn haben, allerdings wusste keiner wo dieser war??? Duschen waren ja wohl auch vorhanden, hab aber keine Schilder oder so gesehen. Daraus folgt, da ich keine Lust auf großes Rumgesuche hatte, dass ich mit samt Bike im Bach war. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe!!
Der Standort von Start/Ziel war wohl nicht so ideal gewählt, was bei trockenem Wetter sich anders ausgesehen hätte. Strecke siehe oben! Was mir (und anderen) an dieser aber wirklich SEHR NEGATIV aufgefallen ist, ist dass die 2 Wiesenstücke nicht gemäht waren. Beim Abfahren hab ich mich schon gefragt, ob ich überhaupt noch auf dem richtigen Weg bin. 
Anfahrtsbeschilderung war auch in Ordnung...

Das wars von meiner Seite  
Bis zum nächsten Rennen, bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter


----------



## 4l3x (26. Mai 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Abspritzschlauch soll es wohl gegebn haben, allerdings wusste keiner wo dieser war???



Hättest in gegengesetzter richtung fahren müssen über die erste brücke und dann anstatt links in wald, wo man normal runterkommt einfach rechts aufm geteerten weg bleiben sollen. nach ca 600 m war da ein bauhof die hatten ein hochduckreiniger mit mächtig power und was etwas besseres als en gartenschlauch!


----------



## andy1 (26. Mai 2006)

So denn mal meine Eindrücke, bin Sen 1 gefahren:

Als erstes darf die Frage erlaubt sein:
* Wann und wo kann ich Ergebnislisten (online) einsehen bzw, per Mail bekommen ? *

Es war ein Matschrennen wie man es selten erlebt -ich war froh dass die Schaltung nur ein wenig rumgesponnen hat.

Die Sen1+2 haben zwar große Fahrerfelder gestellt - waren aber sehr zum Schluss dran zudem sich der Start etwas hinzog, ist aber gerade noch ok gewesen.

Wie so oft werden die größeten Gruppen (waren wir das?) immer an den Schluss gestellt so dass noch die meisten Zuschauer/Angehörige noch bis zum Schluss der Veranstaltung da sind und Stimmung machen und für Umsatz am Wurststand /Kuchentheke sorgen.

Leider hat dieser Umstand für die Fahrer regelmäßig zur Folge dass diese in einer allgemeine Aufbruchsstimmung hereinfahren (kann man wohl nicht ganz verhindern) und die Kuchen/Würste schon weggeräumt/augebraucht sind und so kein Anlaß zum verweilen gegeben ist (schade - sollte man ändern).

Strecke war OK, war auch rel. technisch, wäre es auch ohne Regen gewesen. Man kann sicher noch was einbauen aber ich bin schonmal über diese Strecke froh so dass man wenn man technisch was drauf hat dieses als Vorteil nutzen kann.

War mir zwar etwas einseitig viel "_schräg am Hang fahren_" zudem fast die ganzen Abfahrten ohne Überholmöglichkeit.

Meinen Platz ? Weiss ich nicht, jedenfalls wars nicht allzuweit vorn 
Mein Zieleinlauf wurde zudem nicht mehr kommentiert, evtl. gar nicht mal registriert ?

bei dem Regen und Schlamm hatte ich hinterher erstmal genug zu tun statt da nachzufragen.
(Edit: Hab mein Rad und mich dann in dem kleinen Fluß stehend gewaschen)

Was auch besser werden muss:
Die Parkplätze sollten nicht über 500 Meter in die eine Himmelsrichtung sein und die Duschen/Hochdruckreiniger nochmal 800 Meter in eine andere Himmelsrichtung verteilt sein.

Trotzdem: das Rennen war OK, endlich wieder ein Fingerzeig in Richtung Cross-Country - hab da einige alte Haudegen aus vergangenen Tagen gesehen   
Und Respekt für den Mut der Veranstalter.
Sowas ist doch auch besser als so ein Marathon wo man anonym in der masse untergeht.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

Ich fand das Rennen ebenfalls Klasse. Für das Wetter kann der Veranstalter nix! Trotz des Daueregens (oder vielleicht gerade deswegen) war alles fahrbar.

Weniger schön fand ich die Infrastruktur. Auf einer Wiese sollte man sowas nicht machen. Zudem war alles war zu weit verstreut. Die Duschen hat wohl niemand gesehen! Ich und mein Kollege haben uns im Bach gewaschen. Jemand anderes stand in der tiefen Pfütze auf dem Parkplatz und ein weitere Racer tauchte am Straßenrand seine Socke in das Rinnsal um seine Beine damit abzuwaschen 

Ich finde, Start/Ziel/Duschen/Bikewash gehören zusammen. Warum nicht auf einem Sportplatz?

Aber ich will ja nicht nur meckern. Die Strecke war sehr gut markiert, es waren genug Posten auf dem Kurs und alle haben sich Mühe gegeben, das beste draus zu machen. Hierfür ein dickes Dankeschön an Bonnekessel und die Westwälder Radsportfreunde


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2006)

Ergebnisse gibts bei www.malkmus-timing.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2006)

Die ersten Bilder sind auch schon Online.
www.ww-radsportfreunde.online.de


----------



## andy1 (26. Mai 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnisse gibts bei www.malkmus-timing.de


zu früh gebrüllt - flämischer Löwe...



			
				Aussage auf der Homepage von malkmus-timing schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage: "*Spätestens 5 Minuten nach Ende eines Rennens liegen im Normalfall Ergebnisliste (und Rundenprotokoll) zur Unterschrift bereit*" wurde im Laufe der Zeit zu unserem Markenzeichen.



das ist etwas widersprüchlich zu 



> *(voraussichtlich ab 28. Mai / 22:00 Uhr)*


 (online)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2006)

Mach mal halblang, Malkmus ist die Nummer 1 was Zeitnahme angeht,der mußte gestern um acht Uhr zurück ins Emsland fahren.Von daher könnte die Zeit nicht eingehalten werden.
Du wirst dich noch gedulden können, oder?
Bei anderen Rennen wartet man Teilweise 3 bis 5 tage bis Ergebnisse online sind.


----------



## andy1 (26. Mai 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal halblang, Malkmus ist die Nummer 1 was Zeitnahme angeht,der mußte gestern um acht Uhr zurück ins Emsland fahren.Von daher könnte die Zeit nicht eingehalten werden.
> Du wirst dich noch gedulden können, oder?
> Bei anderen Rennen wartet man Teilweise 3 bis 5 tage bis Ergebnisse online sind.



gab ja keine Ergebnislisten gestern - näher gefragt hab ich dann auch nicht mehr.
Ist ja klar dass man nach der Anstrengung ungeduldig ist und wissen möchte wie man lag.
Allein schon für die Planung der nächsten Rennen (wo das nächste schon am 28. 05. ist).


----------



## Wave (26. Mai 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal halblang, Malkmus ist die Nummer 1 was Zeitnahme angeht


 sorry, aber   

Was mir eben erst aufgefallen ist. Habe Armlinge in XXL...ich meine L bestellt zu haben. Kann man die vielleicht irgendwo umtauschen?


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

Es ist angerichtet: http://malkmus-timing.de/Altenkirchen/alt06_liz.php


----------



## Malkmus (26. Mai 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> zu früh gebrüllt - flämischer Löwe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit den 5 Minuten sind natürlich die Ergebnislisten gemeint. Die 5 Minuten haben wir eingehalten. Der WAV sollte unterschreiben und die Listen dann aushängen lassen. Dazu hat er sich immer viel Zeit gelassen.
22:00 Uhr konnte ich nicht einhalten, weil ich wegen des späten Endes der Veranstaltung erst um 23:20 zuhause war.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo ich wollte auch mal eben was schreiben ich fand das es eine gute veranstaltung gewesen ist  
ok es war schon blöd das die duschen so weit vom schuss waren, aber wenn ich an andere veranstaltungen denke,"wo mann erstens weit gehen muss und dann auch noch kalltes wasser hat" gehe ich lieber ein paar meter weiter und dusche dafür warm 
und die moderation vom Michael war ja meiner meinung nach auch sehr vorbildlich 
die strecke fand ich gut es war alles bestens abgesteckt und auch wunderbar zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malkmus (26. Mai 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal halblang, Malkmus ist die Nummer 1 was Zeitnahme angeht,der mußte gestern um acht Uhr zurück ins Emsland fahren.Von daher könnte die Zeit nicht eingehalten werden.
> Du wirst dich noch gedulden können, oder?
> Bei anderen Rennen wartet man Teilweise 3 bis 5 tage bis Ergebnisse online sind.


Danke! Wenigstens einer, der uns lobt!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2006)

@ 4l3x.  melde dich mal bei mir (gabel)über PM


----------



## Wave (26. Mai 2006)

Malkmus schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Wenigstens einer, der uns lobt!



euch kann man auch nur loben! mit der zeitmessung klappts ja immer wenn es  in eurer hand liegt!


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

So ist das nun mal. Wenn es etwas wie die Zeitnahme unmerklich, aber gerade deswegen perfekt, im Hintergrund arbeitet, fällt's keinem auf 

Aber was anderes: Wie soll ich jemanden erklären, der vom MTB-Rennsport keine Ahnung hat, das ich _nur_ 10. von 13 geworden bin?!? Klingt doch fast so schlimm wie Vorletzter


----------



## 4l3x (26. Mai 2006)

sag ihm du hattest technische probleme  

ja die zeitmessung war echt ok.
aber U17 wurde erst gesagt 4 runden und dann hatte ich etwas power rausgenommen in der 3. runde und dann heisst es das rennen wäre fertig


----------



## doc-trialer (26. Mai 2006)

*dickes Lob* für die gesamte Versntaltung! fürs Wetter kann ja niemand was.
WEITER SO!!!


----------



## andy1 (26. Mai 2006)

hey, ich wollte trotz der Kritik auch mein Lob ausdrücken !
Gesamt gesehen wars doch nicht übel !

Und die Ergenislisten waren doch jetzt auch noch flott da gewesen 
thanx
Hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wettre nächstes Mal 




			
				flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Bilder sind auch schon Online.
> www.ww-radsportfreunde.online.de



aber die Fotos von dem Tune-FRM-Cup kann ich da nicht finden !


----------



## jetos15 (26. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir ein dickes lob an die Veranstalter.
War mein erstes Rennen und bin dritter in der Hobbyklasse U17 geworden.
Hat voll Fun gemacht sich im Schlamm zu wühlen. 
Hat alles super geklappt außer die Siegerehrung. Zuerst hieß es 15.45 . Da hab ich mich voll mit Umziehen beeilt und dann warse doch erst später.
Alles in allem ne gelungene Sache


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand Bilder vom Rennen im WWW gesichtet? Außer die von den westerwälder-radsportfreunden

Ich war sooo schööön schmutzig


----------



## Beach90 (26. Mai 2006)

Also ich fand´s gut gestern.
Ich bin zweiter in der Hobbyklasse U 17 geworden.

Trotz dem ganzen Regen , war die Strecke noch fahrbar  . Allerdings hat der Schlamm im Getriebe mir echt zu schaffen gemacht.

Ich freue mich schon auf Betzdorf 
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (26. Mai 2006)

@ Beach90 welche startnummer hattest du? 

kann es sein das du mit der U 19 gestartet bist? Bei U 17 Fun beim Start waren es nur 7 oder so.

Der Schlamm in meinem Getriebe hat mich auch nicht schneller gemacht


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Mai 2006)

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal meine Sichweise kundtun

Cross Country lives!

Insgesamt gelungener Auftakt zum Tune-FRM-Cup

Michael Bonnekessel: "Zum Auftakt des Tune-FRM-Cups kamen über 250 aktive Biker, darunter auch Cracks wie Tanja Ruppert, Christian Fischer, Die Rochow-Brüder, Holger Sewing und Christoph Müller. Auch unter den Zuschauern waren reichlich Prominente wie Birgit Jüngst mit Familie, Christoph Soukop (Fuji-Weltcup-Fahrer) mit Teammanager Bernhard Mollnhauer und die beiden Hauptsponsoren Uli Fahl (Tune) und Boris Latsch (FRM Deutschland). Trotz miserablen Wetters war die Stimmung bei der Auftaktveranstaltung gut. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass viele sich einfach freuten, dass sich im Cross-Country wieder was tut. Sicher hat nicht alles geklappt, aber das wurde durch die Wetterbedingungen noch schwieriger. Unser Zeitnehmer "Malkmus-Timing" vollbrachte das Wunder die vom Schlamm verschmierten Startnummern und Fahrer zu identifizieren und zügig die Ergebnislisten an den WAV weiterzugeben. Ich selbst habe heute zum zweiten Mal ein Rennen moderiert und war durch weitere organisatorische Aufgaben unter Dauerstress, so dass ich vergessen habe die Leadertrikots zu verteilen. Daher möchte ich die Sieger Ben Zwiehoff (U13),  Jonas Müller (U 15), Markus Schulte-Lünzum (U 17), Felix Euteneuer (U19), Tanja Ruppert,  Olaf Rochow, Christoph Müller und Holger Sewing bitten, vor dem Rennen in Betzdorf zu mir zu kommen." 


Es folgen einige Zitate von weiteren Teilnehmern, die ich per email bekommen habe. 



das Rennen war so, wie man es von einem erfahrenen "Renner" wie Dir erwartet. Bei der Strecke war von ALLEM und somit für JEDEN etwas dabei, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht = gut ausgedacht. Auch die Rahmenbedingungen, bis auf das nicht planbare Wetter waren optimal. Gut ausgeschilderte Wegweiser zu der Veranstaltung, genügend Parkplätze, warme Duschen, Stimmung am "Set" (Zelte, Essen etc.....) und nicht zuletzt der Sprecher, der zu vielen etwas sagen konnte.........sowie die sinnvollen Preise. Vielen Dank für die Organisation und die Arbeit, die Ihr Euch gemacht habt.           Karlo Langenfeld



Glückwunsch zum ersten Cup Rennen finde es war eine tolle Veranstaltung trotz des schlechten Wetters.         Hubertus Schmidt


zunächst einmal möchten wir, das ist das Ciclo Team Zandegiacomo Bonn, uns ganz herzlich für Deine/Eure Arbeit bedanken. Die erste Veranstaltung war bis auf kleinere organisatorische Pannen sehr gut gelungen. Die Strecke war optimal gewählt, so dass die Schüler gefordert und die Erwachsenen nicht unterfordert waren. Macht weiter so!     Herr Dillmann aus Bonn



 zunächst vielen Dank für die gelungene Auftaktveranstaltung in Altenkirchen. Auch bei Schwächen in der Organisation, die Du aber selbst schon in Deiner Moderation angesprochen hast, eine runde Geschichte. Auch die Strecke war o.K., für´s Wetter könn´ wer ja nix!  Christian Back aus Essen



erst Mal Glückwunsch zur sehr guten Prämiere!  Marius Klein hat mir vom Rennen berichtet. Marco Peiffer (Erbeskopfteam)


Vielen Dank für die netten Mitteilungen. Aber wir haben auch Kritiken bekommen, die sehr wichtig für uns sind, damit wir uns verbessern können.

Am häufigsten wurde die Infrastruktur (Danke für die ehrliche Rückmeldung Mecky ) bemängelt. Die Wege zwischen Start/Ziel, WC, Duschen und Bikewachplatz waren recht weit, ok Recht habt ihr. (Am Sportplatz war aber keine gute Strecke, daher haben wir uns zu Gunsten der Strecke entschieden. Wäre das Wetter ...)

Und zum Schluss, wie in der Schule, die Hausaufgaben:

Startnummern fehlen: 157, 158, 351, 356, 365, 532, 548    Kidsrennen: Nr. 1 und Nr. 3  (bitte melden)

Armlinge: Leider haben einige Fahrer bei der Startnummernausgabe diese "bekommen"  , obwohl sie nur als Tagesfahrer gemeldet haben. Ich bitte um Fairness und Rückgabe, da diese für die ersten 100 Cupmelder reserviert waren. 

Brill Dominik
Brill Lothar
Heerwagen Andreas
Klein Norbert
Kiendle Andreas
Knopf Michael
Knopf Tina
Platt Uwe
Porzberg Markus
Potzel Rene
Weil Marcel           Danke

Informationen zum Rennen in Betzdorf findet Ihr auch auf deren Homepage http://www.suf-betzdorf.de


----------



## XCRacer (27. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Armlinge: ... Ich bitte um Fairness und Rückgabe, da diese für die ersten 100 Cupmelder reserviert waren.
> 
> ...
> Potzel Rene
> ...


Ich habe gedacht, die Dame bei der Nummernausgabe weiß schon was sie tut.

Gebe sie in Betzdorf wieder ab. Sorry 

Ansonsten: Weiter so, Michael


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Mai 2006)

Super Rene,

bitte bei mir dann. Danke

Gruß Bonne


----------



## 4l3x (28. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Startnummern fehlen: 157, 158, 351, 356, 365, 532, 548    Kidsrennen: Nr. 1 und Nr. 3  (bitte melden)



zu 157, 158: War unser erstes Rennen und wollten bzw wollen wir als andenken behalten..


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Mai 2006)

Ok, danke für die Rückmeldung.

Gruß Bonne

Bescheid sagen ist für uns wichtig!! Damit wir keine Organisationsprobleme bekommen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Mai 2006)

@XCRacer
Zitat von dir: Ich finde, Start/Ziel/Duschen/Bikewash gehören zusammen. Warum nicht auf einem Sportplatz?

Weil da keine Strecke ist.

Siehe auch mein Bericht auf Seite 4 hier.


----------



## Beach90 (28. Mai 2006)

@ Bonne : Gibt es Informationen wie man in Betzdorf zu Strecke kommt und kann mir irgendwer sagen, ob die Strecke weit vom Bahnhof entfernt ist.

@ 4l3x : Nein , ich bin U 17 gestartet !


----------



## Wave (28. Mai 2006)

kann ich meine XXL Armlinge umtauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bonne : Gibt es Informationen wie man in Betzdorf zu Strecke kommt und kann mir irgendwer sagen, ob die Strecke weit vom Bahnhof entfernt ist.
> 
> @ 4l3x : Nein , ich bin U 17 gestartet !




Max, mach mal die Augen auf . Im Eintrag 79 unten ist ein LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2006)

@ Mecky

Pack die Ärmlinge bei 50 Grad oder 60 Grad in die Waschmaschine und sie werden etwas kleiner - habe ich mit meinen bereits ausprobiert. Kann sein, daß man sie zwei bis dreimal waschen muß.


----------



## andy1 (29. Mai 2006)

ich fahre den ganzen Cup mit... (bis auf eins was sowieso Streichresultat ist)
und ausserdem sind die nun schon eingesaut... (die Armlinge)

zur Not zahl ich halt nen Obulus.

Hätte ja sogar die Startnummer behalten fürs nächste Rennen aber die wollten die unbedingt wieder haben...


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Mai 2006)

Welcher Andy bist du denn? Müsste ich schon wissen. Welche Größe hast du bekommen? (direkte email an mich bitte)


Vielleicht hast du die von Mecky, der hat nämlich rechtzeitig überwiesen und jetzt die falsche Größe nur bekommen?

Dann regelt bitte das untereinander!


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Mai 2006)

*NEUE STARTZEITEN* in BETZDORF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlabbefüß (30. Mai 2006)

hier ist der Lageplan:







Nachdem jetzt alles klar ist muss nur noch der Wettergott ein Einsehen haben 
(edit: das bildchen ist beim verlinken doch nochmal gewachsen - immerhin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2006)

Hi,
habe einen Ärmling in Altenkirchen gefunden. Hat aber nichts mit den Tune-FRM-Ärmlingen zu tun. Wer einen in Altenkirchen verloren hat, meldet sich bitte bei mir. Ich bringe ihn (gewaschen) mit nach Betzdorf.

Wehe das Wetter wird nicht besser


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2006)

Wenn das wetter :kotz: nicht besser wird , bleibt mein Rad zuhause, dann komm ich nur Bratwurst essen.

@ Bonne. hast du denn neuen Eintrag bei EMC.de gesehen.Wegen Preis vergabe, wir brauchen garnicht dahin, konnen Samstag Mittag schon nach Albstadt.


----------



## schlabbefüß (31. Mai 2006)

hier sieht es nicht so toll aus:

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10526&id2=10526&ort=Betzdorf

bei wetter.com ists etwas besser am Freitag - die Vorhersage geht aber nur bis dahin.


----------



## Dr.Dos (31. Mai 2006)

Das Wetter wird ab Samstag/Sonntag excellent.


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2006)

Hilfe,

einige meiner AG-Jungs wissen nicht, wie sie am Montag nach Betzdorf kommen.

Hat jemand noch Platz im Auto und kann vielleicht einen oder zwei mitnehmen.

Der Start der Kleinen ist ja um 12.00. 

Ab Hamm müsste die Fahrt dann spätestens gegen 10.30 losgehen.

Wer kann helfen

P.S. Wann sie zurückfahren ist nicht so wichtig   Nur pünktlich dasein ist erstmal wichtig für die.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (31. Mai 2006)

hallo bonne , 
ich hab auch keinen der mich fährt , meine recherche hat aber ergeben das die strecke wohl nicht allzuweit vom bahnhof weg ist , darum werde ich wohl mit der bahn fahren, vermutlich aber erst ne stunde später als deine ag kiddies.
der auer bahnhof ist ja auch nicht zuweit weg.

max


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

Also wegen der Duschen .....

Ich bin extra langsam und vorsichtig um den gröbsten Dreck drumherum gefahren  .

Also kaum dreckig geworden  

Hab' die Duschen aber trotzdem gefunden. War mächtig Stimmung da ... und 'ne weibliche Jury   

Grüße & bis Montag

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (1. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... und 'ne weibliche Jury


Als wenn Dir das was bedeutet hätte....


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Als wenn Dir das was bedeutet hätte....



Toll,

verbreite noch'n bischen unsere homosexuellen Neigungen und wir haben die Duschen in Betzdorf ganz für uns alleine ...


----------



## mike_tgif (1. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Toll,
> 
> verbreite noch'n bischen unsere homosexuellen Neigungen und wir haben die Duschen in Betzdorf ganz für uns alleine ...


Bei Deiner aktuellen Signatur (ist die mittlerweile erlaubt?) machst Du sowieso kein Geheimnis draus.
Und da ich in Betzdorf nicht da bin (bin in den Dolomiten ) hast Du hiermit spätestens gute Werbung für Dich gemacht. Ich denke, Du wirstr nicht alleine sein! 

 


P.S. Ich will Foto's sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich will Foto's sehen!



Dusch-Fotos sind grad aus ...  

Hätte aber noch ein After-Race-Badewannen-Foto in greifbarer Nähe


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juni 2006)

Wozu soviel Geld ausgeben:


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. Juni 2006)

Habe Angst in Betzdorf zu duschen 

Ich heb die Seife nicht auf, wenn sie runter fällt 

Wetter wird ja besser.

Bonne


----------



## 4l3x (2. Juni 2006)

@ Bonne: Wann geht'n das Streckenprofil von Betzdorf online?


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Juni 2006)

sorry, aber ich habe von denen nichts bekommen.

Ich gucke mir die Strecke heute an und versuche dann eins zu erstellen.

Also heute abend gibt es hier eine Streckenbeschreibung


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2006)

Hier ein paar Info`s zur Strecke in Betzdorf:

Die Jungs von der Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf haben eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche Strecke gezaubert. Mein Tacho zeigte mir ca. 5 km an auf der ca. 110 hm (HAC 4) gemessen wurde. Nach dem Start geht es kontinuirlich bergauf,nach ca. 1,5 - 2 km ist ein fetter Grenzstein im Weg - Gefahrenpunkt, teils auf Schotter aber auch Singletrails. Nach der Hälfte der Runde hat man den höchsten Punkt erreicht. Von dort erfolgt eine ebensolange Abfahrt - hier steigert sich der Singletrail Anteil mit vielen fetten Wurzeln, viele Richtungswechsel und einem 90 Grad Knick, nachdem es direkt, mindestens 20 %, steil beraug geht - ca. 100 Meter.
Im vorbildlichem Start/Ziel Bereich gibt es auf der Strecke noch einige Anliegerkurven, Stufen und sonstige spaßige Sachen (wie in einem Bikepark) 
Toiletten, Duschen liegen diesmal beim Start/Ziel Bereich - keine weite Sucherei.

UND DAS WETTER IST DIESMAL NICHT NASS


----------



## Wave (3. Juni 2006)

ist die strecke "trocken" oder versinkt sie im schlamm`?


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2006)

Fast Staub Trocken. Und es soll nicht mehr Regnen


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juni 2006)

Ich komm gerade aus unseren Wäldern, es hat diese Nacht mal wieder geregnet. Aber es ist nicht so Matschig wie bei den Letzten Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> .... Nach der Hälfte der Runde hat man den höchsten Punkt erreicht. Von dort erfolgt eine ebensolange Abfahrt - hier steigert sich der Singletrail Anteil mit vielen fetten Wurzeln, viele Richtungswechsel und einem 90 Grad Knick, nachdem es direkt, mindestens 20 %, steil beraug geht - ca. 100 Meter.
> Im vorbildlichem Start/Ziel Bereich gibt es auf der Strecke noch einige Anliegerkurven, Stufen und sonstige spaßige Sachen (wie in einem Bikepark)
> Toiletten, Duschen liegen diesmal beim Start/Ziel Bereich - keine weite Sucherei.
> 
> UND DAS WETTER IST DIESMAL NICHT NASS



Das klingt ja spaßig  
Ich überlege, mit meinem _leichten_ Touren Freerider zu starten  


Bis Morgen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juni 2006)

NeNe,du brauchst da schon was richtig schnelles.Ich fahre vieleicht Hardteil mit 28-38-48 Kurbel, ich brings auf jedenfall mit.


----------



## 4l3x (4. Juni 2006)

was kannst du für reifen empfelen? Conti explorer oder twister?


----------



## Wave (4. Juni 2006)

Racing Ralph, Nobby Nic oder doch wieder Matsch-Jimmy   ?


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2006)

Schwalbe Hurricane 1"   

Bis Morgen!


----------



## jetos15 (5. Juni 2006)

So das war also das 2.Rennen. Strecke war sau geil aber auch sau anstrengend. Das Wetter war perfekt, kam ja sogar ma die Sonne raus.
Bin bei der U17 Funklasse 5ter geworden.
@beach90 bist du heute net mitgefahren?

Insgesamt sehr gelungene Veranstaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (5. Juni 2006)

Ja die Strecke war echt geil! Kompliment. Nur bei den Tennisplätzen... da war ich zu schnell  ...


----------



## Wave (5. Juni 2006)

Das, was ich an Altenkirchen zu meckern hatte, kann man hier nur ins positive umwandeln...einfach eine klasse Veranstaltung!!! Ganz großes Kompliment!!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Juni 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ...einfach eine klasse Veranstaltung!!! Ganz großes Kompliment!!!


Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Glückwunsch an Bonne und die gesamte Organisation.


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Juni 2006)

Als Lehrer kann ich nur sagen:

"Betzdorf setzen - 1 mit Sternchen"

Diesen Maßstab zu halten wird schwer, aber mit DJ (Julius Höhne) und Moderator (Daniel Emert mit Weizen bist du noch besser) laufen die Gespräche. Hoffentlich haben sie am 22.7.2006, 7.10 und 14.10 Zeit. 

Schreibt die Foren voll, dass noch mehr kommen ....

Mehr kann ich heute nicht mehr schreiben!

Gute Nacht

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (5. Juni 2006)

jetos15 schrieb:
			
		

> @beach90 bist du heute net mitgefahren?


ne , hatte nen trauerfall in der familie , 
aber glückwunsch zu euren ergebnissen


----------



## doc-trialer (5. Juni 2006)

hey so macht rennen fahren spaß. absolut superlative die strecke. abwechslung pur: schottr, wiese, singletrails un gespickt mit fahretechnischen raffinessen. wetter und orga auch kaum zu übertreffen.


jungens macht weiter so un die stadion werden jede woche voller!

das gibt volle punktzahl


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

Geiles Rennen  

Nur die Strecke hättet Ihr mit 'n paar Rasensprengern unter Wasser setzen können  ; Viel zu trocken für meine fetten Alberts  

Freue mich schon auf Hamm  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Wave (5. Juni 2006)

ich geb dir gleich rasensprenger 

endlich mal ein rennen, wonach man sein rad nicht putzen muss


----------



## 4l3x (5. Juni 2006)

ja der bikeputzplatz war umsonst. aber so wirklich gut konnte man da sein bike nich waschen. war ja direckt neber der hütte. da wären ein paar leute nass geworden ! wozu rasensprenger? war schön trocken aber nicht staubtrocken oder? das duschwasser war nicht nur warm sondern heiß!


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2006)

Was soll man sagen??  
Alles Super;Orga-Strecke-Expo Area-Wetter-Zuschauer-Fahrer-usw
Das war Werbung für unseren Sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. Juni 2006)

Mir hat das heutige Rennen in Betzdorf sehr gut gefallen. Die Strecke war sehr schnell und hatte genug technische Passagen. Das Drumherum stimmte auch. Endlich mal genug Wegweiser, die den Weg zur Strecke, bzw. zur Anmeldung weisen.

Eine allgemeine Anregung noch: In Belgien findet man fast bei allen Randonnees einen abgesperrten und bewachten Platz, wo man sein Rad abstellen kann. Man bekommt eine Nummer zugewiesen, die am Rad befestigt wird und eine Nummer zum Mitnehmen. Am Eingang muß man seine Nummer vorzeigen und ohne Nummer die zum Rad passt, kommt man erst gar nicht rein, bzw bekommt das Rad nicht.

Warum ich das schreibe? Weil ich heute nicht Duschen war! Warum war ich nicht duschen? Weil die Parkplätze zu weit weg waren, um den Weg zu den Duschen per pedes zurück zu legen. Mit dem Rad wollte ich nicht fahren, weil dann mein teures Rädle da ganz alleine vor dem Sportheim gestanden hätte...

Ein paar Bilder: www.mtb3000.de 
Bonne ist auch drauf


----------



## Wave (5. Juni 2006)

ja genau....hab heute wieder sau viele fotografen an der strecke gesehen! wer hat fotos gemacht, oder wer weiss wo es welche gibt?


----------



## jetos15 (5. Juni 2006)

ja hab welche aber nur von mir und nem kumpel.
sonst hab ich auch noch keine gesehn


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2006)

ERGEBNISSE SIND ONLINE  www.malkmus-timing.de


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Bilder: www.mtb3000.de
> Bonne ist auch drauf


Ich auch.


----------



## andy1 (6. Juni 2006)

Ja, eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung -
Topstrecke, Topwetter, viele Starter und gute Stimmung.

Da hätte nur noch die Sonne mehr durch die Baumwipfel auf den Veranstaltungsplatz fallen dürfen und Zuschauer dürfen natürlich auch noch mehr werden.
Wobei ich leider nicht bei der Hauptklasse zuschauen konnte da diese ja doch sehr viel früher starten - da kann man leider nicht den ganzen Tag verbringen wenn man sonst noch den Tag nutzen will.
Darum wären ein paar Bilder von Fahrern und Eindrücken rund um das Rennen sicher interessant..

* Weiss jemand warum in der Funklasse die Herren (Hauptklasse) eine Runde weniger gefahren statt die Senioren 1 und 2 ?
Oder ist einfach nur die Zeitmessung zwischendrin ausgefallen?*


----------



## 4l3x (6. Juni 2006)

weiß jemand wo schon bilder online sind ausser auf www.mtb3000.de ?


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Juni 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung -
> Topstrecke, Topwetter, viele Starter und gute Stimmung.
> 
> Da hätte nur noch die Sonne mehr durch die Baumwipfel auf den Veranstaltungsplatz fallen dürfen und Zuschauer dürfen natürlich auch noch mehr werden.
> ...



Hallo,

In Betzdorf waren doch sehr viele motivierte Zuschauer   . Wo kommst du her, dass du noch mehr haben möchtest, Albstadt ? 

Zeitprobleme und Malkmus  
Das habe ich in über 8 Jahren aktiver Laufbahn, wo Malkmus-timing diesen Job macht nicht erlebt. Da müssen schon höhere Gewalten im Spiel sein, um Malkmus-Timing auszuhebeln! Ich denke, auch dann haben sie eine Lösung. Deshalb haben wir die doch als Zeitnehmer verpflichtet. Wir, alle Veranstalter, wollten diese wichtige Aufgabe nur an die Nr. 1 in Deutschland vergeben. Und sind begeistert, denn in Altenkirchen war schon sensationell, bei den Wetterbedingungen alles richtig hinzukriegen.

Übrigens, jeder kann eine Lizenz lösen.


----------



## doc-trialer (8. Juni 2006)

gibts eigentlich schon irgendwo infos zur strecke in PRACHT? die seite www.sg-sieg.de funzt leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (8. Juni 2006)

Fahr drei Wochen in die Alpen , dann biste auf Pracht ideal vorbereitet


----------



## elenderWurm (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben während des ganzen Rennens fotografiert und Unmengen von Fotos gemacht. Diese Fotos könnte ihr unter www.hippic.de anschauen und, bei Bedarf, bestellen.

Ich wünsche euch eine schnelle Internetverbindung.
Kai


----------



## elenderWurm (9. Juni 2006)

Fotos vom Rennen in Altenkirchen. Betzdorf hat leider nicht geklappt, da war ich krank.


----------



## Hörnchen (9. Juni 2006)

Bleibt die Frage nach den Fotos. Wo wo wo wo? Ich will Fotos! (Kühe hab ich)  

Ach übrigens bin ja schwer begeistert vom Tune FRM Cup. Alles paßt! Von mir als Nichtlehrer 1*. Viel Erfolg weiterhin Bonne auch für die DM


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Juni 2006)

Fotos von den Rennen gibt es demnächst jede Menge bei www.pauls-biketours.de


----------



## doc-trialer (13. Juni 2006)

aha, da hamwa noch ein paar infos zum rennen in pracht gefunden:
http://www.hamm-sieg.de/freizeit_kultur/veranstaltungen/raiffeisen_trophy/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Juni 2006)

doc-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich schon irgendwo infos zur strecke in PRACHT? die seite www.sg-sieg.de funzt leider nicht...



Hi,

die Strecke ist sehr kräfteraubend!
Drei harte steile Anstiege, einer ist nur für Könner zu fahren, da dort armdicke Wurzeln sind. Die Downhills: Sprungschanze, ein "Deep Hole" und Slalom ala Nordenau. Die Strecke ist technisch anspruchsvoll und wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja im Juli Dienstags und Donnerstags mal zu meiner AG kommen, da ich im Juli ausschließlich mit den Kindern an der Strecke trainieren möchte. Wir starten immer gegen etwa 15.30 an vorher vereinbarten Treffpunkten. Gebe ich bekant. Ansonsten kann ich noch den Tourentreff am Samstag um 13.00 bei Purevelo in Hamm (Sieg) empfehlen.

Gruß Bonne

P.S. Die Strecke wird Mitte Juli auch auf der HP vorgestellt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Juni 2006)

Tune-FRM-Cup: Part III

Das MTB-Highlight zwischen Bonn und Siegen: Rennen, Expo, Grillabend und geführte Sonntagstour!

In Pracht-Wickhausen wird den verwöhnten Startern und Zuschauern des Tune-FRM-Cups wieder einiges geboten. Es haben sich Deutsche-, Europa- und Weltemeister angekündigt (Sewing, Jüngst, Meerschart, Becker). Neben Tune, FRM und German-A werden weitere namenhafte Aussteller auf der Expo-Area erwartet.

Bei der kostenlosen Verlosung können alle anwesenden Kinder unter 13 Jahren diesmal sogar 2 altersgerechte Jugend-MTB´s und 20 weitere tolle Preise gewinnen. Am McDonalds-Glücksrad kann dem Glück gegen eine geringe Gebühr auch nachgeholfen werden. Die Einnahmen am McDonaldsGlücksrad kommen dem 20 Monate alten an Krebs erkranktem Linus (Linus.jpg) und der Krebshilfe "Villa Kunterbunt" zu Gute.

Ab dem 2. Rennen des Tages wird versucht nach der Sprungschanze (Foto) eine "Radarkontrolle" durchzuführen (Topspeed zählt!) und am zweiten Anstieg folgt eine technische "Uphillwertung"(ohne Fuß abzusetzen). Hier locken zusätzliche Sachpreise für die Besten in diesen Sektoren, bzw. Geldpreise im Herreneliterennen.

Die Zuschauer werden durch Wegweiser zu unseren 3 Top-Spots der Strecke geleitet:

Die bekannte "Sprungsschanze" (2005-34.jpg) sorgte letztes Jahr schon für johlende Zuschauer.
Am "Wurzelsepp" soll eine Stimmung wie bei einer Bergetappe der Tour herrschen, bringt also Trommeln, Ratschen, "Bangs Bangs", Pfeifen usw. mit!!
Am "Weltende" (2005-08.jpg) sollten nicht nur die Zuschauer bereit stehen, sondern auch die Sanitäter. Das Weltende kann auch über einen "Chickenway" umfahren werden - Ullalala Schmidt sagt danke. Für diese Fahrer gilt dann aber am Ende des "Chickenways" die alte Vorfahrtsregel "rechts vor links"! Wir versuchen einen "Pappkameraden" an dieser Stelle aufzustellen.
Ein Fernseher für die Tourübertragung steht natürlich auch bereit(, aber nur wenn Ulle nicht wieder schwächelt!)!

Nach den Rennen klingt der Tag dann bei Grill und Bier aus. Endlich mal Zeit zum Reden ...und Krombacher vom Fass (besonders für Wolfgang "Casalla" Schmidt) 

Damit sich Aufwand und Anreise auch lohnen, wird am Sonntag , tagsdarauf, eine gemütliche Tour angeboten. Michael Bonnekessel, Jörg Schmidt (FRM-Juniorteam) und Pierre Seibertz (FocusRacingteam) bieten sich als Tourguides an und führen die Interessierten über ihre Lieblingstrails. Interessierte mailen an [email protected]. Als Unterkünfte empfehlen wir unsere Unterkünfte "Waldhotel Imhäuser", "Kloster Marienthal" und ggf. "Landhaus Krombach", die preisgerechte Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten anbieten ( Die Auermühle und Alte Vogtei haben Betriebsferien).

Streckeninfos und Anfahrtshinweise folgen ...  Euer Bonne


----------



## Rappsbanane (27. Juni 2006)

Mann Mann Mann,
der Bericht von Part II bzw. Vorbericht von Part III kann einen schon wirklich heiß machen. Da werd ich wohl doch mal die weite Anreise aus Ostehessen in kauf nehmen.
Vielleicht wird der Tune FRM Cup ja zur echten Legende, und dann kann ich später mal sagen: "JA, ich war schon im ersten Jahr dabei!"  

Also weiter so  

Bis zum Rennen, Holger


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Anfahrtsbeschreibung ist online

unter www.tune-frm-cup.de

Bonne


----------



## Rappsbanane (11. Juli 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Anfahrtsbeschreibung ist online
> 
> ...



Hallo,

gibt´s evtl. eine Adresse, die man ins Navi eingeben kann?


----------



## Rappsbanane (11. Juli 2006)

->ah ok, bin schon fündig geworden...


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Juli 2006)

*Streckenbesichtigung:*

Dienstags morgen gegen 10.30

Donnerstag gegen 15.30 

Freitag abend wird weiter abgesteckt.

*Reifentipp: vorne will Seitenhalt!!!*

*geschätzte Rendauer der einzelnen Rennen*:

HerrenElite 7-8 Runden (große Runden)

Senioren 4-5 Runden (große Runden)

U 17 U 19 Frauen Herren Hobby 5-6 leicht verkürzte Runden

U 13 U 15 (5-6 kurze Runde)


----------



## Becci (17. Juli 2006)

gibts zufällig auch schon n streckenprofil????


und irgendwie hab ich nix bzgl einer nachmeldegebühr gefunden, da es überweisungstechnisch wahrscheinlich net mehr klappen wird....


----------



## jan84 (17. Juli 2006)

hi becci,

Die Ausschreibung sagt 





> Einzelstarter können bis 1 Stunde vor Rennbeginn im Rennbüro gegen eine Gebühr von 5 Euro nachmelden.



Werde da auch gebrauch von machen (müssen ).

grüße
jan


----------



## Becci (17. Juli 2006)

lesen muss man können  danke!
dann werd ich mir mal jetzt die anfahrtverbindung raussuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Juli 2006)

Streckenprofil ist online!

www.tune-frm-cup.de

Bis Samstag

Achtet auf die neuen Startzeiten!!!


----------



## Wave (18. Juli 2006)

muss ich auch nur verkürzte runden fahren?


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Juli 2006)

Hi Mecki,

die verkürzte Runde musst du leider fahren. Nächstes Jahr werden wir andere Startgruppen haben und auch an der Renndauer der Lizenzklasse basteln.

Die verkürzte Runde ist aber insgesamt besser, weil ihr öfter die "guten" Passagen fahren könnt.

Du bist von eurer Strecke in Hagen-Sundern natürlich sehr verwöhnt, aber die Prachter Strecke ist ... mach dir selber ein Urteil.

Bonne

P.S. Jezt geht die Anmeldung auch noch online!!


----------



## Wave (19. Juli 2006)

wenn man dafür gute sachen öfter fahren kann, ist doch alles bestens 

wo steht eigentlich das ich nächstes Jahr Lizenz fahr?


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juli 2006)

Für Marc M.

Wenn du Hobby fährst, führe ich die 1000gr. Drahtreifen als Sachpreise wieder ein. 

Haben heute die Radaranlage getestet. Also mein Rekord liegt bei 67 Sachen. Ich denke am Samtag knackt ihr die 70 km/h! 

Ach ja, leider konnte ich die Grafschafter Kinder nicht engagieren, die immer so lieb die Fahrer mit Wasserbechern versorgen. Aber dafür habe ich die "SOLINGER DUSCHE" von 1999 reaktiviert. Da kann jeder während des Rennens durchfahren und sich abkühlen!

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Hörnchen (20. Juli 2006)

Mensch Michael. Also deine organisatorischen Leistungen sind echt super. Chapeau! Dickes Lob von mir.


----------



## Wave (20. Juli 2006)

ist echt der wahnsinn...wo nimmst du die ideen her? dusche, radar!

oder liegts doch an den ferien?! ;-)


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. Juli 2006)

Viele Ideen sind doch im Grunde genommen eigene Erfahrungen bei anderen Rennen. Was gut ist kann doch kopiert werden.

Die Uphillwertung- und Radarfalleidee entspringen meinem persönlichen Ehrgeiz: Hochkommen über die (gelb markierten Wurzeln)ohne abzusetzen werde ich mir im Rennen der Elite aber wohl sparen müssen, da es echt brutal ist.
Die Topspeedmessung ist natürlich der Hammer! Sie kann aber erst ab der 2 Runde durchgefürht werden und ich weiß nicht wie die reagiert, wenn 3 Fahrer hintereinander daherkommen. Überholen geht hier eigentlich nicht, da bei über 65 ein ausweichen unmöglich ist!


----------



## Beach90 (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo , 
also war doch ne klasse Veranstaltung und ich finde man kann nur ein dickes Lob über Streckenführung und Organisation aussprechen. Für das Wetter konnte ja schließlich keiner was  

Toll gemacht Bonne    , nur warum war im Seniorenrennen die solinger Dusche aus ? 

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (22. Juli 2006)

Hat es noch geregnet?!

Wie schon über mir geschrieben: Super Veranstaltung!!! 
Hab fast nix zu kritisieren außer das es wohl bei unserem Rennen ein bisschen chaotisch war, weil 5 (oder?) Klassen gleichzeitig unterwegs waren. Als ich nach 2 Runden zum Zuschauer geworden bin, hab ich doch einige Fahrer/innen gesehen, die nicht ganz wussten wieviele Runden noch zu fahren sind....


----------



## jetos15 (22. Juli 2006)

Ja war eine super Veranstaltung,

 außer die Sache mit den Runden. Selbst als ich anhielt und die Dame am Start/ Ziel fragte wieviele Runden noch zu fahren seien redete sie heiter mit den anderen Personen am Start/ Ziel weiter. Aber sonst eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung, für mich jedoch ein wenig zu heiß.


----------



## Becci (22. Juli 2006)

dann will ich auch mal:
also strecke und orga waren vorbildlich! 
dass das wetter so plötzlich umschlug war schade, aber was mich mehr gestört hat, dass es dadurch(?)zu einer verzögerung der siegerehrung kam, und die urkunden der fun-damen ebenfalls erst verspätet kamen(ich wollte/musste was fixer heim)..
was ist eigentlich mit der radaranlage?bekommt man auch irgendwo die ergebnisse zu lesen???

freu mich schon an einem anderem rennen der serie teilzunehmen!

ein riesengroßes danke auch nochmal an die leute an der strecke die mich zwischendurch immer wieder "geduscht"haben!!! 

becci


----------



## looser (22. Juli 2006)

Kann mich nur anschließen, Super Orga und noch bessere Strecke 
weiter so!!


----------



## Chr!s (22. Juli 2006)

Ja, Pracht war prächtig! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Der Cup setzt Maßstäbe!


----------



## jetos15 (22. Juli 2006)

Hat irgendwer schon Bilder vom Rennen gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juli 2006)

Hi,

habe gerade mein Auto ausgeladen und möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern un den ausrichtenden Vereinen und sonsitgen Beteiligten bedanken, die gekommen sind. 

Vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte, das gibt wieder Kraft für die nächsten Aufgaben. 

Die Kritikpunkte sind berechtigt!

SIEGEREHRUNGEN:

Ich bin ja selber einer der es hasst auf Siegerehungen zu warten , weil zu Hause meine Kinder und meine Frau auf mich warten . Aber das ist gar nicht so einfach die Siegerehrungen zeitgerecht hinzukriegen. Wir verzögern nicht um Kuchen zu verkaufen (Das habe ich bei anderen Veranstaltungen natürlich gedacht, wenn ich mal wieder länger warten musste) Unser Zeitnehmer jedenfalls hält sein Versprechen ein und die Protokolle liegen dem WAV zügig zur Unterschrift bereit. Bei der Tour fluppt das mal eben so, da interessieren aber auch nur der Etappensieger und die Trikotträger.

Beim Tune-FRM-Cup werden in den verschiedenen Klassen immerhin 78 Leute geehrt! Daher dauert es leider länger als ich es mir wünsche, wenn dann auch noch z.Bsp. der Drucker, der Strom, das Wetter ... nicht mitspielt ist die elende Warterei leider nicht vermeidbar. 


RUNDENZAHLEN:

Ja, ich weiß auch nicht wie die da den Überblick halten, ich will es auch gar nicht erklärt kriegen Aber WAV, Zeitnehmer, der jeweilige Veranstalter und ich werden dran arbeiten. 

P.S. Ich verweise auf Kapitel 9 meiner Chronik zum Thema Kinderkrankheiten ... und www.tune-frm-cup.de

TOPSPEED:

Aus Rennen 2 liegen mir folgen Highscorer in Sachen Topspeed vor. Drei Fahrer haben 62 km/h bei staubtrockener Piste geschafft:
1. Jörg Schmidt
2. Schmidt Max
3. Stephan Boll

Bei einsetzendem Regen beim Rennen der Herrenelite wurden 61 km/h erreicht.
1. Michael Bonnekessel
2. Christian Fischer
3. Achim Scholz

Wurzelsepp:

Hier habe ich nur aus dem Herreneliterennen das Ergebnis:

sorry, aber schon wieder ich:

4 mal bin ich da hochgefahren trotz Nässe (Habe ja auch 6 Wochen fast täglich auf der Strecke trainiert     

Bis dann Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2006)

QUOTE=jetos15]Hat irgendwer schon Bilder vom Rennen gefunden?[/QUOTE]

Ja aber Herrenelite


www.meik64.de

und demnächst unter www.hippic.de

Gute Nacht


----------



## Rappsbanane (23. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Veranstaltung - weite Anreise hat sich absolut gelohnt  

Zum Thema "Kinderkrankheiten" kann ich nur sagen: Im Vergleich zu anderen Veranstaltungen steht der Tune FRM CUP jetzt schon ganz weit vorne!


----------



## jetos15 (23. Juli 2006)

@Bonnekessel

Hab eine Frage bezüglich des Trikots des Gesamtführenden:
Für welche Klassen gibts das und gibts das auch für die Hobby-KLassen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Juli 2006)

Das hat gestern so ein spaß gemacht, das könnte man eigentlich jeden tag machen.
das gewitter war natürlich sch....! aber da macht man nichts.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur an denn vorherigen antworten anschließen.

ein punkt hab ich.
mein knie ist grün und blau, zuviel risiko in der letzten kurve.aber es hätte geklappt mit dem sprung aufs podium


----------



## jan84 (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

war mein erstes CC-Rennen, von daher fehlen mir die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Zu meckern hab ich eigentlich nix. Die Strecke hat richtig Spaß gemacht, so kleine "Gimmicks" wie die Geschw. Messung oder auch die Uphill Wertung find ich super. Die nächsten beiden Rennen werd ich wohl auch noch mitnehmen .


grüße
jan


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2006)

@jetos 15

Danke für deine Anregung bezgl. Führungstrikot für FunKlassen:

1. Dann hätten wir in Rennen ZWEI 7!!! Leadertrikots auf der Strecke. Laut Ausschreibung war dieses auch nicht vorgesehen, da wir sonst ca. 90 Trikots für den schlimmsten fall (wechsel in der Gesamtwertung nach jedem Rennen) hätten anfertigen müssen. das wären mal eben so 4500  gewesen.
Sollte die Sponsorendecke sich für das nächste Jahr positiv entwickeln, möchte ich nächtes Jahr unterschiedliche Trikots für Lizenz und Hobby entwerfen lassen. (Wenn jemand weitere Geldgeber kennt,sollen sich diese mit mir in Verbindung setzen.)

2. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es ein Leadertrikot beim letzten Lauf für die Gesamtsieger in den jeweiligen Fun-Klassen geben wird, wenn die Lizenzler nicht ständig Führungswechel haben. Im Monent sieht es gut aus.

3. Bei unserem geringen Startgeld, geben wir schon eine Menge an Preisen aus. Ich habe ja schon zusätzlich eine U 11 Gesamtwertung eingeführt und für die Mädchen eine Tageswertung in allen Klassen und ich versuche auch für alle am Finale teilnemenden Cupfahrer was zu regeln.


Bin ab Morgen eine Woche im Urlaub, wohl ohne web, und kann daher nicht auf Fragen antworten.  Euer Bonne


----------



## jetos15 (23. Juli 2006)

@ Bonnekessel

Darf man die Trikots des Gesamtführenden behalten?


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2006)

Ja sicher dürfen die ehemaligen Gesamtführenden ihr Trikot behalten.
Das wäre doch eine Sauerei, wenn die das wieder abgeben müssten!!!

Das hat einer meiner Schüler aber schon mal erleben müssen, der war total traurig.


----------



## jetos15 (23. Juli 2006)

Bin immoment erster bei U-17 Hobby.
Bekomm ich dann schon in Herdorf oder erst in Büchel das Trikot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2006)

Büchel!


----------



## 4l3x (23. Juli 2006)

ich fand die veranstaltung auch recht gut! die singletrials waren geil! aber unten im "tal" war die schotterpiste nich wirklich angenehm!

ich bin aber immernoch darüber sauer das die tante am ziel mich zu früh rausgewunken hat und ich nun keine punkte bekommen habe  
aber der bonne macht des schon


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2006)

HI,
@4I3X Alexander? wenn ja dann bin ich im Bilde, sonst melde dich bitte bei mir

@ jetos415 Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch: Nur wenn ich am Ende noch Leadertrikots habe, bekommen auch die Fun Cupgesamtsieger eines., NIcht wenn du zwischedurch mal führender bist, ok Hoffentlich reichts es für alle,
aber die Hörnchen sind schließlich das "Präsent" und die soll es in 16! KLassen geben.

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (23. Juli 2006)

.... und Tune Hörnchen sind alles andere als billig ( wenn man nicht gerade gesponsert wird  )

@ Bonne : Ich bin sehr überrascht , dass ich zweiter in der Topspeed-Wertung bin , prämiert wird (wurde?) diese aber nicht ?!?

@ Jetos : Haste auch Trikots zu wenig ?  Meinem Gefühl nach ,wird ,so wie ich glaube ,der Fabian in Büchel das Trikot tragen, falls er die nächsten Rennen kommt.

Gruß Max


----------



## 4l3x (23. Juli 2006)

@ bonne: ja ich bins der Alexander  

@ beach90: hat nich jeder zu wenig Trikots und hosen?  

achso bin der,der bei startaufstellung neben dir stand


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2006)

Kann mich den meisten anschließen. War ein klasse Rennen auf einer selektiven Strecke. Es war für jedem was dabei. So soll ein MTB-Kurs sein! 

Zu meckern habe ich aber auch was: Als ich zum Start (SenI) rollte, fuhren noch alle unkoordiniert herum. So bin ich mal eben ein Stück den Teerweg herunter um mal kurz in die Büsche zu verschwinden. Als ich nach ca. 3min wieder am Start ankam, waren schon alle weg! Keine Durchsagen, keine Startaufstellung nach Rangliste! Also durfte ich mit 1:30min Rückstand hinterher hecheln! Hat mir bestimmt zwei Plätze gekostet.

Ansonsten super Job, Michael! Wahnsinn, was du da aus dem Boden gestampft hast!


----------



## 4l3x (23. Juli 2006)

die dusche war bis zum gewitter echt gut zu gebrauchen aber ein kritikpunkt hab ich. vllt könnte jem. beim nächsten rennen immer die dusche an/aus machen wenn jemand vorbeikommt dann verschwendet man nich so viel wasser dafür kann man einen aber evtl besser bewässern


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo Beach

Topspeed wird nachgeholt , habe am abend einen nassen Zettelbekommen und musste ihn erstmal trocken lassen und dann mit der Lupe schlau draus werden. Müsste aber so alles Stimmen. 

Hallo XC Racer,

das Unwetter hat die Anlage mit Mikro weggeblasen  und die haben ihre Geräte in Sicherheit gebracht. Die Startaufstellung nehme ich auf meine Kappe. Ich habe zwischen 16.00 und 16.30 glaube ich 70 Leute ohne Mikro bei der Siegerehrung und 40 Lospreise für Kinder aufrufen dürfen und musste auch noch gegen 300 Mann im Zelt anbrüllen und war einfach alle , und dann habe ich den letzten Start fast pünktlich auf Handzeichen gestartet.  Sorry

Jetzt ist aber Schluss. Bin jetzt echt eine Woche offline hier. Morgen geht es mit Kinder und Frau nach Norderney (Das Alcatraz für Biker) bis Samstag. Wo sind die Berge?  Na vieleicht finde ich ja da doch ein Internetcafe, dann geht es weiter hier.
Bonne


----------



## Chr!s (24. Juli 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen geht es mit Kinder und Frau nach Norderney (Das Alcatraz für Biker) bis Samstag. Wo sind die Berge?  Na vieleicht finde ich ja da doch ein Internetcafe, dann geht es weiter hier.
> Bonne


Also dann, schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir. Und als Alternativtraining zum Biken könnte man ja die Dünen hoch und runter joggen. (Wassertreten wäre auch ne Möglichkeit ).
Erhol dich gut.

Bis denn, 
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (24. Juli 2006)

hat jemand noch bilder gefunden?


----------



## jetos15 (24. Juli 2006)

@beach90

1.Trikots kann man immer gebrauchen

2.Ja ich denke zwar auch das du und der Fabian besser seid wie ich, aber ihr habt beide eine Veranstaltung sausen lassen. Somit fehlen euch Punkte die ihr nicht mehr aufholen könnt.


----------



## Hörnchen (24. Juli 2006)

Äh.......

Bei Punktgleichstand entscheidet die bessere Platzierung im Finale! Die Cupwertung gewinnt der Fahrer, der nach Addition der 4 besten Ergebnisse (1 Streichresultat) nach dem letzten Rennen die höchste Punktzahl erreicht.

So und jetzt die neue Taktik!


----------



## jetos15 (24. Juli 2006)

Aha ,

oha stimmt hast Recht, dann denk ich auch mal das der Fabian das Rennen macht, außer er fehlt, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## 4l3x (26. Juli 2006)

hat jetzt jemand schon bilder im WWW gefunden?


----------



## Becci (27. Juli 2006)

auf hippic.de sind die bilder endlich online 

hab sonst nur fotos vom 2.lauf von ner freundin geknipst,wennst da gefahren bist sag mal deine startnr,ich schau,ob du auch dabei bist+schick dir die bilder..

gruß
becci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sufrocky (27. Juli 2006)

Bilder vom 2. Lauf in Betzdorf sind auf der HP des Veranstalters zu finden:
www.suf-betzdorf.de!


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. August 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> ich fand die veranstaltung auch recht gut! die singletrials waren geil! aber unten im "tal" war die schotterpiste nich wirklich angenehm!
> 
> Das haben die Senioren in ihrem Rennen erledigt. Sie haben die Schotterpiste mit Schlamm aufgefüllt. Jetzt ist eine schöne glatte Spur da. Die Strecke haben wir auch wieder dicht gemacht, damit sich der Boden erholen kann.
> 
> ...



Euer Bonne


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich den meisten anschließen. War ein klasse Rennen...


Sag mal René, hier fahren ja einige ältere Semester mit. Wär das was für mich im nächsten Jahr oder soll ich mir das besser sparen  ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Wave (2. August 2006)

Muaahhahaha....Typisch M.T....."Fehler" 

Dass man bei diesem Geldbetrag der pro Veranstaltung gezahlt wird, den Überblick verliert gehört sich nicht!!
(Falls Erklärungsbedarf wegen meinen Vorurteilen gegenüber M.T. besteht, kläre ich gerne per PM auf!)


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2006)

Wave schrieb:
			
		

> Muaahhahaha....Typisch M.T....."Fehler" ...


M.T. macht keine Fehler


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. August 2006)

Ich habe auch nicht jemanden von MT gemeint!!!

Das möchte ich klar herausstellen.
Bonne


----------



## Wave (3. August 2006)

kam so rüber....aber was solls. ist ja immernoch ein tune-frm-cup tread und kein zeitnehmertread


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. September 2006)

Hi,
erste Infos zu Herdorf sind online www.tune-frm-cup.de

Bonne


----------



## XCRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

Würde mich ja gerne zu den beiden verbleibenden Rennen melden. Leider ist der Malkmus-Server Down


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Oktober 2006)

5 Tage vorher war schluss

wann hast du es probiert?
Gruß Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. Oktober 2006)

Wie Schluß? Die ganze Malkmus-Seite war nicht verfügbar. Geht aber seit ein paar Tagen wieder und bin jetzt auch gemeldet. Sehen uns morgen!

Gruß René


----------



## Wave (7. Oktober 2006)

war doch toll heute...endlich wieder frieren und nass werden


----------



## Becci (7. Oktober 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> war doch toll heute...endlich wieder frieren und nass werden



ja das hatte schon was  

allerdings muss ich diesmal ein wenig meckern...
bin gefahren bei den fun frauen :nach runde 1 wurde mir gesagt "noch 2 runden", als ich runde nr 2 allerdings beendet hatte wurd mir dann doch gesagt, dass nun ende wäre fand ich persönlich etwas dumm, denn hätte man mich richtig infomiert wäre ich runde 2 anders angegangen.

ansonsten echt ne sehr nette veranstaltung,bin gespannt was büchel bringt  


gruß
becci


----------



## Beach90 (7. Oktober 2006)

hallo ,
ich fands auch gut , zwar war es etwas sehr dreckig ,aber das gehört ja dazu. Ansonsten war es das richtige Rennen um sich innerlich auf den Winter einzustellen.
...und dickes Lob für den Kamin 

Freu mich schon auf Büchel
Max


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. Oktober 2006)

ich fands auch gut, bin 3. geworden in meinem ersten rennen! werd den nächstes jahr auf jedenfall ganz mitfahren-


----------



## sufrocky (8. Oktober 2006)

Lob an die Veranstalter aus Herdorf:
Schöne Strecke, gute Organisation, nette Leute!
Der Tune-FRM-Cup muß weiterleben!


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Oktober 2006)

sufrocky schrieb:


> Lob an die Veranstalter aus Herdorf:
> Schöne Strecke, gute Organisation, nette Leute!
> Der Tune-FRM-Cup muß weiterleben!



Ja, es muß 2007 weiter so laufen.
Bis zum Finale in Büchel, ich hoffe man sieht sich.


----------



## the_joker (8. Oktober 2006)

ich war auch dabei  
war mein erstes rennen und hat mir sehr gefallen  
das wetter war zwar mies aber hat trotzdem richtig spass gemacht!
dickes lob auch von mir

ps: bin 4ter geworden in der hobbyklasse u15


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2006)

Klasse Veranstaltung in Herdorf  

Für's Wetter kann keiner was  

Aber die Streckenführung war so ausgelegt, dass trotz S c h e i ß-Kalt-Sau-Wetter-Bedingungen die Bedingungen erträglich waren  

Bei den letzten beiden Rennen trocknete, bei schönem Wetter, die Strecke teilweise sogar wieder ab.

Besonders lobenswert, die zeinahen Siegerehrungen, die schnellen Auswertungen von der Cup-Gesamtwertung, die Moderation, die Stimmung am Zielhügel  und die besonderen Anfeuerungsrufe eines gewissen Herrn Michael B. aus H./Sieg  . Danke, hat motiviert   .

Gruß

Micha



PS: Dusche hab ich nicht gebraucht.
PPS: Neues Doping-Konzept zu veräußern *InfonurviaPN*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (9. Oktober 2006)

Michael, ich hab gerade auf der Seite des Veranstalters die Info gefunden dass in Büchel die Siegerehrung erst ab 18 Uhr stattfinden?! Kannst du da was zu sagen?


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Oktober 2006)

Tune-FRM-Cup: Der 4.Lauf 

Wenn ein Lauf zum Tune-FRM-Cup ansteht, kann man sich auf zwei Dinge verlassen:

Erstens auf ein Wetter, das wieder mal verrÃ¼ckt spielt und auf tolle spannende Rennen. âNÃ¤chstes Jahr solltet ihr die Rennen dorthin verlegen, wo Franz Beckenbauer ist, denn da scheint immer die Sonneâ, so Frank Rahl, dessen Sohn eine tolle Rennpremiere gelang. Aber mal ehrlich, da scheint die ganze Zeit vorher die Sonne und in der Nacht vor dem Rennen setzt sich ein Regengebiet Ã¼ber Mitteldeutschland fest, doch zum GlÃ¼ck haben die Herdorfer eine Strecke, die das verkraften kann. Schlimme Matschpassagen bleiben den Fahrern erspart und Schieben wegen der BodenverhÃ¤ltnisse braucht keiner. Zum GlÃ¼ck regnet es nur wÃ¤hrend der ersten beiden Rennen. Ein Kompliment an die oft gescholtene Jugend, aber sie stÃ¶rte das Wetter Ã¼berhaupt nicht und sie stellten mit Abstand das grÃ¶Ãte Starterfeld. Ihre etwa 3 km lange Runde zeigte etwa 80 HÃ¶henmeter auf und aufgrund der aufgeweichten Strecke wurde den Fahrern auch fahrtechnisch einiges abverlangt. Ben Zwiehoff (Team/Bergamont/FRM) konnte und Norman Brassel (Team Bergamont) dominierten das U 13 Rennen. Denn grÃ¶Ãten Applaus seitens der Zuschauer erhielt der erst 7-jÃ¤hrige Pepe Rahl, der im Rennen der U 13 gestartet ist. Er schaffte es sogar einige Ã¤ltere hinter sich zu lassen und finishte in den Top 20. Im Rennen der U 15 Lizenz siegte Jonas MÃ¼ller und bei den Hobbyfahrer FRM-Juniorfahrer Roman SchÃ¤fer!

Ab Rennen 2 ging es auf die lange Runde die auf einer LÃ¤nge von 4,5 km 140 HÃ¶henmeter aufwies. Hier gab es in Rennen 2 die erwarteten Favoritensiege: prominentesten Sieger waren die ehemalige Europameisterin Birgit JÃ¼ngst (Team Womenscareer) bei den Frauen und der deutsche Vizemeister Markus Schulte-LÃ¼zum (ATV Haltern) im Rennen der U 17 mit Lizenz. Marc Mensbach (Fuji-Suntour) gewann das U 19 Lizenzrennen, Felix Euteneuter von der Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf fehlte leider. Er startete mit dem Nationalkaderteam beim ROCÂ´d Azur in SÃ¼dfrankreich. JÃ¶rg Schmidt (FRM-Juniorteam) war beim U 19 Hobbyrennen erfolgreich, ebenso wie, Fabian Kring bei den U 17 Hobbyfahrern. Das Rennen der Hobby Herren gewann der ehemalige Nationalkaderfahrer Gerrit Rosenkranz aus Daadetal. Das Rennen der Frauen Hobbyklasse gewann Iris Lambeck.

Im Rennen der Herrenelite fehlten der GesamtfÃ¼hrende Olaf Rochow und Tobias Witzack (bei Team Fuji) aber dafÃ¼r hÃ¶rte es auf zu regnen und die Wolken verzogen sich und es war strahlend blauer Himmel. Zudem hatte sich ein prominenter Fahrer unter die Starter gemischt, der dem Rennen dann auch seinen Stempel aufdrÃ¼ckte. Anfangs fuhr der Fuji-Express mit Michael Bonnekessel, Wilko Rochow, Sebastian Scrauzner an der Spitze (siehe Bild). In der zweiten Runde, zum Ende der ersten Anstieges konnten sich Wilko Rochow und Benjamin Sonntag leicht absetzen und fuhren ihr Ausscheidungsduell, wobei Wilko Rochow nach Ã¼berstandener Krankheit den kÃ¼rzeren zog und immer weiter zurÃ¼ckfiel, da ihm einfach noch die Kraft fehlte. Benjamin Sonntag ist mehrfacher und amtierender Winter Triathlonweltmeister und noch neu im MTB-Zirkus. Er konnte aber bereits bei der Deutschen MTB-Marathonmeisterschaft in Oberammergau und letzte Woche beim Klassiker in St.Wendel in die TopTen fahren und etlichen deutschen Topmountainbikern sein Hinterrad zeigen. Lokalmatador und Organisator der Rennserie Michael Bonnekessel gelang sein bisher bestes Ergebnis ein. Er fuhr Rundenzeiten, die etwa 20 Sekunden Ã¼ber den von Sonntag lagen. Da er kein Streichergebnis fÃ¼r die Gesamtwertung zur VerfÃ¼gung hat, ging er auf Nummer Sicherheit und verteidigte seinen zweiten Platz locker bis ins Ziel und hat damit selbst beste Chancen eines der begehrten TUNE-FRM-CUP-HÃ¶rnchenpaare zu gewinnen. Auf Platz 3 landete der noch fÃ¼r das Team Texpa fahrende Benjamin Brochhagen. Bei ihm lohnt sich ein Blick auf seine homepage (www.benjamin-brochhagen.de). Sebastian Scrauzner reichte ein 4.Platz um die FÃ¼hrung in der Gesamtwertung zu Ã¼bernehmen. Den Sieg fÃ¼r die Familie Srauczner sicherte sich sein Vater im Rennen der Senioren 2 Hobby! Das Rennen der Senioren 2 mit Lizenz dominierte der 2-fache Deutsche Meister Holger Sewing (S-Tec) ebenso wie Hans-JÃ¼rgen Scholtes (RV MÃ¶ve Schmelz), der das Rennen er Senioren 1 mit Lizenz gewann. Bei den Senioren1 Hobbyfahrern gewann Michael Heider (RSC Tour NÃ¼mbrecht), sicherlich auch wegen der motivierenden UnterstÃ¼tzung durch seine Fans und den Organisator an der Strecke.

Alle Ergebnisse unter www.malkmus-timing.de

âZum Abschluss ein Dank an die Sponsoren, die Organisatoren von der DJK Herdorf, Zeitnehmer Malkmus-timing, Moderator Daniel Emert und allen anderen Helfern, die dafÃ¼r gesorgt haben, dass Fahrer und Zuschauer in Herdorf ein perfekt durchgefÃ¼hrtes Rennen erleben durftenâ, so Michael Bonnekessel.

NÃ¤chste Woche gibt es dann das Finale in BÃ¼chel an der Mosel. www.tune-frm-cup.de


----------



## Vizepräsident (11. Oktober 2006)

Herdorf war klasse .Nur diesen langweiligen downhill an der acht könnte man rausnehmen und dafür ne schöne singletrailabfahrt bauen.
Bin mal gespannt auf die Strecke in Büchel. Hat da schon jemand infos , soll ja ganz neu konzipiert sein die Strecke?


----------



## Delgado (11. Oktober 2006)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Herdorf war klasse .Nur diesen langweiligen downhill an der acht




.... langweilig?   Da haben sich wahre Dramen abgespielt ... haben sich da ....


----------



## Vizepräsident (11. Oktober 2006)

insofern langweilig da es nur geradeaus runtergeht (mit ner rechtskurve) und man nich wirklich schnell runterfahren kann (wegen besagter kurve). Die Herdorfer werden die Strecke eh nich ändern .... Am besten hat mir bis jetzt der Kurs in Pracht gefallen , der trail nach der Rampe einfach super. Leider is der unmittelbar nach dem Rennen mit Ästen verbaut worden .Naja man will ja keinen verärgern und lässt die Ästchen mal da liegen...


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

meine Tochter Paula liegt mit einer Blutvergiftung/Bakterieninfektion  durch einer MÜCKE!  im Krankenhaus und  daher kann ich mich für Büchel nicht so einsetzen. Der Paul hat Ahnung  tut alles was geht, das wird schon schief gehen. Der Paul hat ja schon in Altenkirchen und Pracht maßgeblich zum Gelingen der Veranstaltungen beigetragen. 
Ich werde in Büchel da sein! Sie ist auf dem weg der Besserung. 
Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (14. Oktober 2006)

soderle, dann will ich mal als erstes:

*klasse sache, michael!!* der ganze cup war für das erste mal wirklich super aufgezogen und bietet eine echte alternative zu nrw-cup und co.! die serie hat meiner meinung nach mit dem heutigen lauf in büchel einen würdigen abschluss gefunden. fande die heutige veranstaltung absolut super: angefangen von der strecke, über gewisse kleinigkeiten, bis hin zur gesamten location! das einzigste was mich gestört hat war unser mickriges starterfeld....


----------



## Netrider (14. Oktober 2006)

HEy an alle cross country - marathon - tour fahrer aus dem kreis schweinfurt

schaut ma auf:

www.crosscountrystammtisch-sw.de.tl

die 1.crosscountry homepage für den raum Schweinfurt 

Kette Rechts!!!!!!!

netrider


----------



## Becci (15. Oktober 2006)

auch ich kann nur ein großes lob aussprechen, das rennen gestern war (auch wenn ich die beiden ersten läufe leider net mitbekommen habe)ein würdiger abschluss!
und danke nochmal für die vorziehung der siegerehrung!!!

im nächsten jahr bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei.

gruß
becci


----------



## the_joker (15. Oktober 2006)

sooo gestern war ich in büchel und es war wieder gut organisiert und das wetter hat diesmal auch mitgespielt war einfach super 
die strecke aber fand ich viel schwerer als in herdorf und ich hab mich auch ganze 5mal auf die schnauze gelegt, naja zumindest hatten die vom rk mal was zu tun


----------



## Beach90 (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo , 
Büchel war wieder ,in gewohnter Tune FRM Cup manier, gut durchorganisiert. Die Strecke hat mir besonders gut gefallen und das Wetter war ja auch auf unserer Seite.
Ich freue mich , wenn der Tune FRM Cup in dieser Qualität ins zweite Jahr geht ... und vielleicht kommen dann ja auch mal die Fumic´s vorbei 

max


----------



## Vizepräsident (16. Oktober 2006)

so kanns nächstes Jahr weitergehn , einfach genial !
Mir tut zwar immer noch der Ars...  weh , aber der cc kurs und vor allem die Marathonstrecke waren echt super. Der singletrail durch den Steinbruch war echt atemberaubend schön.

Pepe rules


----------



## doc-trialer (16. Oktober 2006)

Leider hat mich eine dicke erkältung von herdorf und büchel abgehalten. Hoffentlich gibts 2007 die nächste Auflage! Der TUNE-FRM-CUP lebe 3mal hoch! Weiter so!


----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

Büchel war wieder, in gewohnter Tune-FRM-Cup-Manier, gut durchorganisiert. 

Die Strecke hat mir besonders gut gefallen und sogar das Wetter war auf unserer Seite.

Ich freue mich, wenn der Tune FRM Cup in dieser Qualität ins zweite Jahr geht ... 

 

Micha


----------



## Beach90 (16. Oktober 2006)

...und ich freue mich wenn ein gewisser Michael.H nächstes Jahr seine Lobpreisungen selber schreibt


----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ...und ich freue mich wenn ein gewisser Michael.H nächstes Jahr seine Lobpreisungen selber schreibt



Ey Süßer  ,

viel einfacher!

Du kriegst auch mein Passwort und kannst direkt unter meinem Account schreiben  .... wie schon ein paar Andere   


Glückwunsch zum Zweiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (19. Oktober 2006)

Hat schon wer Bilder der letzten zwei Läufe und des Büchel Marathon sichten können ??? 

Max


----------



## Hörnchen (19. Oktober 2006)

Gucks su auf http://www.mountainbikefestival.de/ im Gästebuch. Da gibt's einen Herrn Benz der 2.000 Fotos gemacht hat. Soll auch auf pauls biketours veröffentlicht werden. Wenn ich mich jetzt noch an meine Startnummer erinnern könnte....


----------



## Wave (20. Oktober 2006)

klasse sache! hab gerade 8 kostenlose fotos in guter qualität bekommen


----------



## Beach90 (20. Oktober 2006)

Haste ne E-mail mit deiner Startnummer geschickt ,oder was? 

an wen?


----------



## Wave (21. Oktober 2006)

jap....schau mal im gästebuch unter http://www.mountainbikefestival.de/ nach. da steht die mailadresse in einem beitrag!


----------



## Chr!s (22. Oktober 2006)

Gratulation zu einer gelungenen Serie, Michael!
Danke für deine hervorragende Arbeit in Organisation und Abwicklung der Serie sowie der einzelnen Rennen.
Mein Respekt gilt zudem auch der Leistung, die du neben der organisatorischen auch auf sportlicher Seite erbracht hast. Bei dem ganzen Stress noch solche Ergebnisse rauszufahren, alle Achtung!

Aber nicht nur Dir gilt der Dank, sondern auch allen anderen Organisatoren und Helfern hinter den Kulissen. Anfänglich wollte ich den Cup zwar nicht ganz fahren, Schwerpunkt lag beim EMC, jedoch haben mir Organisation, Strecken und Atmosphäre so gut gefallen, dass ich doch alle Rennen mitgenommen habe. Zum Glück..!

Mach weiter so, bleibt dabei. Sehn uns nächstes Jahr.

Gruß
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## simplongravity (22. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank an Alfons Benz der mir binnen kurzer Zeit 8 Fotos, mit Super-Qualität, zugesendet hat, echter Geheimtipp. Großes Lob an Herr Benz der diesen Service UMSONST anbietet.


----------



## simplongravity (22. Oktober 2006)

Achso und auch großes Lob an Michael, der diese super Rennserie ins Leben gerufen hat und nebenbei noch glänzende Ergebnisse erzielt hat - RESPEKT


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Oktober 2006)

Danke euch allen für die lobenden Worte über die Veranstalter und mich!

Ohne die Zuwendungen der Sponsoren wäre aber nichts gelaufen.

Ich wünsche mir, dass sie alle weitermachen und wir euch auch 2007 ein attraktives CUP-Angebot machen können.

Die Termine sehen wohl so aus:

28.5 Betzdorf
24.6 Altenkirchen
15.7 Pracht
6.10 Herdorf
13.10 Finale in Büchel und am 14.10 wieder der superschöne Marathon durch den Steinbruch

Euer Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Bonne,
schön das die Serie weiter geht (siehe Termine).
Aus meiner Sicht war es eine der Besten CC Serien in Deutschland, nach der Bundesliga.
Dies zeigten ja auch die jeweiligen Meldelisten.
Es wurde ja auch einiges an Werbung gemacht, jeweils ein Woche vor und nach einem Wettkampf gabs einige Berichte bei www.bike-sport-news.de und www.bike2b.de und natürlich hier.

Sponsoren werden bei so einer Relativ günstigen Werbung wohl erhalten bleiben, beziehungsweise noch neue hinzu kommen.
Eventuell kennt ja einer der aktiven Fahrer noch einen Interresierten  Sponsor.

So wie ich das sehe, nimmt auch 2007 niemand sich gegenseitig die Fahrer, also wieder eine Intelligente Terminabsprache der Serien Veranstalter.

Mache hier im Forum jetzt mal eine Öffentliche Umfrage


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Oktober 2006)

Wo finde ich die?

Gruß Michael


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Oktober 2006)

Hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=246387


----------



## django-edward (31. Oktober 2006)

Hey Bonne,

schöne Rennserie, die sich sicherlich in den nächsten Jahren etablieren wird. Es hat viel Spaß gemacht, dabei zu sein. 

Vielleicht ein Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Bei der Startaufstellung der "Alten" (Senioren I und II mit und ohne Lizenz) wäre es besser, wenn der Start auch getrennt erfolgt. Bislang war die Aufstellung so, daß die Lizenzfahrer vorne standen und (meistens) mit Vorsprung gestartet wurden. Dahinter standen dann die Hobbyfahrer; hierbei allerdings die Senioren I vor den Senioren II, wodurch man als guter Senioren II-Fahrer dann auf die langsameren Sen.I-Fahrer auffuhr. Wäre schön, wenn das im nächsten Jahr getrennt werden könnte. 

Ansonsten bin ich bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder am Start. Bis dahin...


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. November 2006)

Was ist mit euren Wünschen für 2007 oder habenn wir 2006 alles richtig gemacht?

Bitte realistisch bleiben!

Euer Bonne


----------



## XCRacer (13. November 2006)

Mir fällt spontan nichts ein. Ist ein gutes Zeichen, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan nichts ein. Ist ein gutes Zeichen, gell?



Mir schon,

könnten die Strecken bitte überdacht werden; Ordentliche Drainage wäre auch gut.  

Und ein paar mehr Groupies an die Strecke  

Danke!


----------



## Crazy Creek (14. November 2006)

das wollt ich noch loswerden;
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oDqR4KNSUgg&eurl=


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. November 2006)

Ja, ist hoffentlich nichts passiert.

Danke für das Video. War in Büchel gell?


----------



## Crazy Creek (14. November 2006)

ja genau, war da in büchel.
ist nichts passiert, der jan aus unserem team hat aber auch ein talent dazu, sich zu aufs maul zu legen, insgesammt war er glaub ich 6 mal unten.


----------



## nilsonwheels (14. November 2006)

Vielleicht sollte Jan mal den Popo nach hinten nehmen...
oder mal nen Fahrtechnikkurs bei bikeride.de als x-mas Geschenk.

Was ich sehr empfehlen kann.

Um noch was konstruktives beizutragen:

der Foto Service war ja furchtbar langsam. Dabei kann sowas ja nun auch ein wichtiger Multiplikator sein. Brauch mich ja sonst nicht so chic machen. 
Vielleicht werden die Jungs ja noch schneller, sonst gibt es auch sehr sehr gute z.B. bei sportograf.de ...falls das für die lohnt.

Warum nicht mal öfter Videos wie diese? Mir fällt da spontan ne Möglichkeit zu ein...


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. November 2006)

HI,
dann mal her damit. Man könnte ja immer den youtubelink auf der Cup HP einpflegen, oder geht es noch leichter? 

Gruß Bonne

P.S. Gibt es Neuigkeiten zur Ritchey WCS Carbongabel?


----------



## NeoRC (27. November 2006)

ein kleines Rätzel
wer ist der erste Faher?


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. November 2006)

Cooles Bild 
Danke

NRW-CUP-NEWS: NORDHEIDE fällt leider ganz ins Wasser


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2006)

Bonne?

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=12921&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## NeoRC (27. November 2006)

ein paar Bilder von Dir habe ich noch, soll ich sie Dir mailen?




Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Cooles Bild
> Danke
> 
> NRW-CUP-NEWS: NORDHEIDE fällt leider ganz ins Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (28. November 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> NRW-CUP-NEWS: NORDHEIDE fällt leider ganz ins Wasser



vernünftig.


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. November 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Eine allgemeine Anregung noch: In Belgien findet man fast bei allen Randonnees einen abgesperrten und bewachten Platz, wo man sein Rad abstellen kann. Man bekommt eine Nummer zugewiesen, die am Rad befestigt wird und eine Nummer zum Mitnehmen. Am Eingang muß man seine Nummer vorzeigen und ohne Nummer die zum Rad passt, kommt man erst gar nicht rein, bzw bekommt das Rad nicht.
> 
> Warum ich das schreibe? Weil ich heute nicht Duschen war! Warum war ich nicht duschen? Weil die Parkplätze zu weit weg waren, um den Weg zu den Duschen per pedes zurück zu legen. Mit dem Rad wollte ich nicht fahren, weil dann mein teures Rädle da ganz alleine vor dem Sportheim gestanden hätte...
> 
> ...



Deine Anregeung gebe ich an alle Vereine für 2007 weiter. Ein gute Idee


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. März 2007)

Webmaster Dirk Petscheleit (www.roterblitz.de) und Malkmus-Timing haben soeben die Anmeldung zum Tune-FRM-Cup 2007 freigeschaltet. Eine  Cupanmeldung für alle Rennorte ist 2007 nur online möglich! Tagesmeldungen für die Einzelrennen sind natürlich auch noch am Renntag gegen Nachgebühr möglich.

Vorteil für die Cupfahrer ist neben einem Cupsparpreis auch, dass sie ihre Startnummer behalten, wodurch die Warterei an der Startnummernausgabe sicher weiter eingeschränkt wird. Zusätzlich bekommen die Cupfahrer, die sich rechtzeitig anmelden, ihren Namen auf ihre Startnummer gedruckt. Anmeldung unter  www.tune-frm-cup.de


----------



## XCRacer (22. März 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Anmeldung unter  www.tune-frm-cup.de


Schon längst passiert


----------



## Hörnchen (23. März 2007)

eben


----------



## Racer09 (23. März 2007)

bereits gemeldet


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2007)

Denkt dran, meldet euch,
denn wo bekommt man sonst eine eigene *Start Nr mit Name *die man das ganze Jahr behält. Am Ende hängt man das in seine Garage oder sonst wo und sieht es immer.


----------



## jochbert (24. März 2007)

Hallo
Gibt es dieses Jahr bei einer Anmeldung für alle Rennen kein Present dabei???


----------



## Wave (24. März 2007)

doch doch...die startnummer mit name


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (24. März 2007)

Hallo jochbert und wen es sonst noch interessiert.

Erstens sind einige Sponsoren nicht mehr dabei, obwohl sich der Cup bester Kritiken, Medienpräsenz (Wenn es das in unseren Sport überhaupt gibt) und sehr guter Starterzahlen erfreut! ´Daher musste ich einsparen verändern und mir neue "preiswertere" Aufmerksamkeiten überlegen, die den Startern aber doch etwas bedeuten.  Außerdem habe ich mich dazu entschieden ein paar wichtige Neurerungen für den Cup zu machen, die für einige Startergruppen wichtiger sind als ein Becher, Kugelschreiber oder so.
Daher musste das Präsent leider wegfallen. Mecky wird sich sicher freuen, denn so bekommt er auch nicht die falsche GRöße 

2007 gibt es folgende Neuerungen:

U 11 Klasse
C-Klasse Gesamtwertung (bei ausreichend Cupstartern)
ein bundesoffenenes Rennen am 15.7.2007 in Pracht
und sicher noch ein paar weitere Überraschungen

Gruß Bonne

In Betzdorf knallts am 27.5!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. April 2007)

Tune-FRM-Cup: C-Fahrer, aufgepasst!

Nach den Regeln des BDR ist C = B 

"1,2 oder 3 du musst dich entscheiden drei Lizenzen sind frei ..." so ähnlich lautet der Song aus einer bekannten Kinderrateserie.
Der BDR verwirrt sowohl die Veranstalter, als auch die Fahrern, die eine C-Lizenz gelöst haben. In einem Telefonat (10.04.2007) wurde mir dann gesagt, dass der Buchstabe nur für den Straßenradsport gilt, aber nicht für die MTB-Rennen, weil es 2007 keine C-Rennen mehr gibt . Ja ist klar, also kann man mit der C-Lizenz, die ja nur für die Straße gilt, MTB-Bundesliga fahren, oder  Nein, das ist so nicht richtig, denn da steht ja C und in diesem Falle ist C gleich B und damit darf "nur" das Aufstiegsrennen bestritten werden. Also gibt es 2007 nur noch A/B-Rennen, wo die C-Fahrer mitfahren!  Das dann aber das offizielle Anmeldeformular 2007 des BDR eine C-Klasse ausweist, irritiert dann aber doch: http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/formulare/terminanmeldung-mtb2007-nat.doc:confused: 

Also was wünscht Ihr euch beim Tune-FRM-Cup? Schreibt eure Meinungen dazu. 

Euer Bonne


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2007)

Unabhängig vom Verwirrspiel in deinem Posting ist mein Wissenstand, dass man eine B-Lizenz haben muß (Hierzu ist keine Qualifikation, sondern nur das Kreuzchen im Antrag notwendig), um an den Aufstiegsrennen innerhalb der MTB-BL teilnehmen zu können. Nur die Top-Platzierten dieser "Aufstiegs-Serie" bekommen eine A-Lizenz und dürfen dann in die RICHTIGE Bundesliga aufsteigen.
Was das mit ABC auf der Straße zu tun hat, lasse ich mal offen.

Spielt für mich als "Master" aber auch keine Rolle.

Ich finde, da der Tune-FRM-Cup eine lvo-Serie ist, dürfen nur B und C-Fahrer starten. Egal ob Straßen B C oder MTB B C.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Wave (10. April 2007)

hab mich auch mal vor geraumer zeit schlau gemacht:

----- ORIGINAL MESSAGE ----- FROM: 
Wednesday, March 14, 2007 4:53 PM SUBJECT: Aufstiegsrennen 

Hallo, 

es gibt ab 2007 keine C-Klasse mehr.Nur noch A + B. 

Aufstieg gilt für B-Klasse. 

Gruß Brunner

-----Original Message-----
Date: Wed, 14 Mar 2007 18:38:06 +0100
Subject: Re: Aufstiegsrennen
From: "Marc Mensebach" 


Danke für die prompte Antwort! Was heisst dass denn für die
Leute, die eine C-Lizenz beantragt haben?
Dies konnte man auf dem Antrag ja ankreuzen! Ich denke mal für die
Straßenfahrer! Muss ich mich in meinem konkreten Fall mit meiner 
Lizenz wo C U23 drauf steht bei den MTB-Rennen in der B-Klasse 
einschreiben? Wäre nett wenn sie kurz für klarheit sorgen könnten!
Gruß Marc Mensebach 


und die letzte antwort:

Hallo,
Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort, aber bin unterwegs und mein
Notbook hat nicht mehr funktioniert.
Alle MTB Lizenzen (also die MTB angekreuzt haben) sind C- Lizenzen.
Nur die jetzt in der A- Lizenz Datei MTB sind, haben den Eintrag in der
Lizenz A.
Start im MTB Rennen= B-Klasse. Beim Straßenrennen dürfen nur die in der
A-Klasse starten, bei denen A in der Lizenz steht. Alle anderen nur in
der C Klasse.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Mai 2007)

so wie Dirk Sagt gibt es übermorgen endlich die neue Version der Homepage zum Cup!

Dann kann ich endlich aktuelle Infos zu Betzdorf  und zum Cup einstellen.

Also bis übermorgen abend


----------



## TobiF (16. Mai 2007)

hi Bonne,
vielleicht könnte jemand die bezeichnung EMC durch TFC oder so ähnlich im Haftungs formular ersetzten, könnte sonst im ernstfall zu verwirrung führen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Mai 2007)

Danke Tobi, da hatte ich die falsche drin.
Danke


----------



## Milass (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,

fahre am Sonntag auch mit, kann mir villeicht jemand ein wenig was über die Strecke sagen? Wie Anspruchsvoll sind die Downhill Passagen, gibts Trage Stellen?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## sufrocky (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
die Strecke ist 4,9 km lang und hat 130 hm. Tragepassagen gibt es nicht, wobei zwei Uphills schon recht knackig sind. Es finden sich viele schöne Singletrails, jedoch keine schwierigen Downhills!
Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Beach90 (23. Mai 2007)

SUUUUPER geile Strecke... 2 nette Uphills und ein paar fiese kurven 

Wir können nur auf´s Wetter hoffen


----------



## Milass (23. Mai 2007)

hey danke - jetzt weiss ich ja was auf mich zu kommt  
Ich werde dafür beten das es nicht ätzend heiss wird 

Beach sag mal, du fährst doch auch U19 oder?


----------



## Beach90 (24. Mai 2007)

Jap ,ich bin in der U 19 Lizenz unterwegs.


----------



## Crazy Creek (24. Mai 2007)

ich auch!


----------



## Racer09 (24. Mai 2007)

Hi, bin am Sonntag auch am Start (Herren Lizenz), bin letztes Jahr auch Betzdorf gefahren und die Strecke an sich mach echt Spaß. Viele Singletrails, viel rauf runter, nur durch die vielen Singletrails ist das überholen manchmal recht schwer, aber der Spaß steht klar im Vordergrund. Aufjedenfall ne top Veranstaltung. Fährt sonst wer noch Montag Eifel- Mosel- Cup?


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich gebe mir Samstag in Daun, Sonntag in Betzdorf und Montag in Laufeld dann den Rest. Alle Veranstaltungen können nur empfohlen werden.
Daun die Strecke!
Betzdorf die Orga, Strecke und Zuschauer
Laufeld das Gejohle der Zuschauer im letzten Anstieg zu Start-Ziel
Dienstag keine Ahnung nur Ruhe , Ruhe Ruhe ...

Jetzt der Werbeblog:

Tune-FRM-Cup: Änderung der Ausschreibung

Tageswertung für Senioren 2 Lizenzklasse wird eingerichtet

Nachdem sich nun doch mehrere (lizenzierte/lizensierte) Senioren 2 Fahrer für das Auftaktrennen in Betzdorf gemeldet haben, wird eine Senioren 2 Tageswertung eingeführt.

Besonders erfreulich sind die weiter gestiegenen Starterzahlen in den Jugendklassen. Kein Wunder, denn alle ausrichtenden Vereine der Serie engagieren sich sehr in dieser Altergruppe. Besondere Erwähnung verdienen hier Jörg Meyer, Dirk Traupe, Peter Meinung (alle Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf), Frank-Uwe Gastall und Michael Ertel (Westerwälder Radsportfreunde), Paul Volkelt und Fam. Simon (SV Büchel) und Michael Bonnekessel (MTG-AG IGS Hamm). Aber auch viele Eltern, die die Jugendwarte und Trainer unterstützen tragen zur erfolgreichen Verbreitung des "Bike-Virus" in der Region bei.

Also auf nach Betzdorf zum Tune-FRM-Cup. Der MTB-Rennserie von Biker für Biker. Einzelstarter können  übrigens bis 1 Stunde vor Rennbeginn im Rennbüro nachmelden.

Euer Bonne


----------



## Milass (24. Mai 2007)

Bei Unter 18 Jährigen reicht dieser von den Eltern unterschriebene Haftungsauschuss?
Hab die Startnummer 616, villeicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2007)

ja, den muss du dann mitbringen, wenn deine Eltern nicht mitkommen.

Sonst kannst du nicht starten.

Gute Nacht Bonne


----------



## sufrocky (24. Mai 2007)

Wir haben die Strecke durch kleine Modifikationen überholfreundlicher gestaltet!


----------



## Beach90 (25. Mai 2007)

Heisst , ihr habt noch etwas Gebüsch weggeschnitten ,oder was?
Max


----------



## Milass (25. Mai 2007)

http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/rheinland-pfalz/3293x3-d3.html

Matschschlacht!!!!!!!!!!!

Soll gewittern, findet das Rennen dann trotzdem statt?

Ach ja, meine Startnummer ist nun 604


----------



## Crazy Creek (25. Mai 2007)

schlimmer als herdorf letztes jahr wirds hoffe ich nicht^^


----------



## sufrocky (25. Mai 2007)

Wir werden versuchen, auch bei schlechtem Wetter alles durchzuziehen.
Die Strecke dürfte auch bei Regen sehr gut zu fahren sein.
Max, Du kennst die aktuelle Strecke, Überholmöglichkeiten sind dadurch entstanden, daß wir gegenüber letztem Jahr eine Wurzelpassage rausgenommen haben und mehrfach die Strecke kurz über den Hauptweg führt!
Also bis Sonntag!
Bringt möglichst viele Leute (gerne auch als Zuschauer) mit!
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Mai 2007)

Ich war heute vor dem Gewitter auf der Strecke und sie war super befahrbar. 

Eine Schlammschlacht denke ich, wird es nicht geben, da es nicht durch morastige Waldwege geht.  Ein paar rutschige Stellen wird es sicher geben, wenn es noch weiteren REgen gibt. Die Strecke kann aber einiges vertragen.


Bis Sonntag


----------



## Milass (26. Mai 2007)

Geht die Startaufstellung nach wer zuerst da ist... oder nach Startnummer oder...?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Sportstudent (26. Mai 2007)

Mädels kann mich jmd abmelden? Ich "darf" für ne Kollegin einspringen, wenn ja bitte pm an mich oder mail an [email protected] 

Grazie Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (27. Mai 2007)

Also zuerst ma ich fands ma wieder klasse!

kurz nachdem der moderator gemeint hat heut solls net mehr regnen musste ich um kurz nach 12 starten.... da hatts dann so richtig angefangen zu schiffen trotzdem 2 platz 
die streckenänderung fand ich gut geplant, die anstiege ham riochtig fun gemacht


----------



## Milass (27. Mai 2007)

Hier mal wie's mir heute ergangen ist:

kurz: es war ein beschissenes Rennen für mich. 
Es fing schon damit an das wir etwas knapp da waren, der erste Schock kam dann als ich mein Bike begutachtet hab wo ich grad die Strecke abfahren wollte:  Schaltung komplett verreckt (Transport). Zum Glück traf ich einen freundlichen Frm Mechaniker der mir die so hingekriegt hat, das ich wenigstens das 2. KB zur Verfügung hatte und hinten so 6 von 9 Ritzeln fahren konnte. Dafür konnte ich die Strecke nicht abfahren, war schonmal nicht gut...tja dann hab nen sehr guten Start hingelegt vorne platziert gewesen bis es dann rechts reinging in den trail, da bin ich im matsch hängen geblieben und kette runter, also erstmal alle wieder vorbei, dann hab ich den Anschluss wieder gefunden aber mir ist die Trinkflasche rausgeflogen sodass ich erstmal, noch 4km zu fahrend, ohne trinken auskommen musste bis ich dann ne Cola gereicht bekommen hab, die aber in der 2. Runde auch rausfiel... Ja was war noch, kaum was gesehen teilweise die Strecke nur erahnt, Brille beschlagen + mit Matsch bedeckt, ausziehen wollte ich sie nich da mir sonst die brühe ins gesicht gefolgen wär...  Einmal hab ich mich sogar verfahren (1. Runde, da musste ich erstmal auf den nächsten hinter mir warten das hat auch nochmal Zeit gekostet). So zwischen drin hatte ich auch 2 Chainsucks (Wohl auf den Schaden vom Transport zurückzuführen). Dann hab ich, aufgrund des Wassermangels schätz ich ma, nen Krampf in der rechten Wade bekommen, und in der letzten Runde hats mich nochmal im Singeltrail Teil vorm Ziel Überschlagen (da war jemand dicht hinter mir und der durfte auf keinen fall vorbei  Später bekam ich dann mit das ich doch nen moderaten Vorsprung auf Ihn hatte), sodass ich das Rennen schließlich mit Platz 5 beendet hab... zufrieden bin ich auf keinen fall, aber.... mein erstes xc Rennen, ausgerechnet noch bei so Streckenbedingungen - Hab nächstes WE die Chance das wieder gut zumachen in Nauheim.

Ansonnsten fand ich die Organisation und die Moderation sehr gut und die Zuschauer - vor allem der Trommler vor dem steilen Uphill erste klasse  

Altenkirchen wird nix da bin ich in Frammersbach beim Spessart Marathon, erstmal eh auf den Hessencup und die Hessenmeisterschaft schauen am 3 + 7.

Viele Grüße

Michael

ps, Josh wie ists denn bei dir gelaufen, du sahst ja extrem fertig aus 
ps2, wo kommen denn die ganzen Bilder hin, ich wurd recht oft geknipst  ?


----------



## Crazy Creek (27. Mai 2007)

hi bei mir liefs für meine verhältnisse recht gut, wurde bei meinem ersten lizensierten rennen in der u19 6. , bin sehr zufrieden. Fand auch, dass es ein klasse rennen gewesen ist: die organisation und moderation wa super und freue mich schon auf Haltern!
Zum schluss noch ein gutes und überaus passendes zitat zum rennen:
"Eine Schlammschlacht denke ich, wird es nicht geben, da es nicht durch morastige Waldwege geht." <- ja genau ^^


----------



## Milass (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Zum schluss noch ein gutes und überaus passendes zitat zum rennen:
> "Eine Schlammschlacht denke ich, wird es nicht geben, da es nicht durch morastige Waldwege geht." <- ja genau ^^



Genau, auch der hier ist klasse "Ein paar rutschige Stellen wird es sicher geben, wenn es noch weiteren REgen gibt."

Also ich hatte das Gefühl das ausser Start/Ziel alles rutschig war... man konnte ja nichmal mehr laufen ohne zu rutschen....

Egal hat doch Spaß gemacht sich mal wieder einzusauen


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Mai 2007)

Recht habt Ihr! 

Ich hatte nicht mit so einem Mittagschauer gerechnet. Da kamen ja auch abartige Mengen runter.

P.S. Als Rennfahrer liebe ich solche Bodenverhältnisse.


----------



## Becci (28. Mai 2007)

auch wenns nass und matschig war, es hat einfach gestern spass gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (28. Mai 2007)

....ohne worte


----------



## jan84 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ware gestern (leider) nur als Zuschauer und Flaschenanreicher dabei, war ein tolles Rennen, fands sehr schade dass ich nicht fahren konnte .

Die Moderation an der Strecke war ganz großes Tennis, hier ein ganz großes Lob von meiner Seite. 

Habe auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, sollte sich jemand darauf wiederfinden oder einfach so ein paar Bilder in voller Auflösung haben wollen kann er sich bei mir melden (am besten per PN im Forum). 

http://www.derliebesonnesagt.de/betzdorf


grüße
jan


----------



## Beach90 (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo , 
habe das Rennen nur als Zuschauer mitbekommen ,fand es aber auch Super ,trotz des Wetters.

Auch schöner Bericht bei www.wwtv.de


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2007)

Hat superviel Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich mit 'nem Kinderrad von meiner Freundin starten musste   

Ein dickes Lob an den Moderator, der jeder (Wetter-) Situation gewachsen war  

Im schlimmsten Guss kam nur der coole Spruch: " ... _das Wetter ist ja eigentlich ganz gut _..."  

Bis AK.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Crazy Creek (29. Mai 2007)

Beim nächsten mal schreib ich Team Zandegiacomo in Lautschrift auf die Anmeldung ^^ - er hatt es nicht einmal ausgesprochen bekommen


----------



## XCRacer (29. Mai 2007)

Habe den Bericht auf wwtv herausgeschnitten. Kann hier bei uns herunter geladen werden!


----------



## dodo1912 (30. Mai 2007)

oder bei uns 

www.bm-racing-team.de


----------



## 2dangerbiker (1. Juni 2007)

mit etwas Verspätung

trotz des schlechten Wetter  war es eine super Veranstaltung.
So eine super Moderation habe ich noch nie gesehen. Hut ab.   
Können die Zwei auch nicht bei den anderen Rennen dabei sein.

Eine Anregung für die Betzdorfer: Eure Runde war super, aber bei diesen tollen Publikum waren im Hobbyrennen drei Runden zu wenig. Könnt ihr eure Runde nicht halbieren, dann hätten die Zuschauer mehr davon (Biker kommen öfters im Start Ziel Bereich vorbei) und die Fahrer auch (werden mehr angefeuert).
Wäre zwar Schade um die schöne Stecke, aber für alle Beteiligten wäre dies nach meiner Meinung noch schöner als so.


----------



## Becci (1. Juni 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure Runde nicht halbieren, dann hätten die Zuschauer mehr davon (Biker kommen öfters im Start Ziel Bereich vorbei) und die Fahrer auch (werden mehr angefeuert).




also ich stimm dem absolut nicht zu!die strecke wie sie ist, war einfach spitze und hatte von allem was, diese zu verkürzen wäre verdammt traurig...verkürzte runden gibt es für die hobbyklasse leider in anderen veranstaltungen schon, deswegen find ich den tune cup ja so gut!!!
dafür versichte ich gern drauf mehr angefeuert zu werden ...wobei ich trotz regen überall auf der strecke jdm mitbekommen habe der mich angefeuert hat  trotz dauerregen!!

also, nochmals danke an die orga und jeden der trotz nässe geblieben ist!!


----------



## Milass (2. Juni 2007)

Nochmal ne Frage zur Strecke:

Sollte die U19fun die lange oder die kurze Strecke fahren?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (2. Juni 2007)

du fährst nicht!!!!

ist besser,glaube es doch einfach!

lg zwärg


----------



## sufrocky (2. Juni 2007)

Ihr solltet genau wie abgesteckt die lange Strecke fahren und Du bist sie auch gefahren! Also alles okay!


----------



## Milass (2. Juni 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> du fährst nicht!!!!
> 
> ist besser,glaube es doch einfach!
> 
> lg zwärg



Es geht um das Rennen letzten Sonntag 
Das Rennen wo wir drüber gebabbelt haben ist morgen, da starte ich nicht heul:   ) glaube die magen darm grippe hab ich mir letzten Sonntag geholt :/


----------



## zwärg (3. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Es geht um das Rennen letzten Sonntag
> Das Rennen wo wir drüber gebabbelt haben ist morgen, da starte ich nicht heul:   ) glaube die magen darm grippe hab ich mir letzten Sonntag geholt :/



ok  

sry


----------



## Crazy Creek (19. Juni 2007)

Wird die Strecke schon am Sa aufgebaut sein?
In dem Fall würd ich sie mir nämlich gern anschauen gehn.
Gruß


----------



## Hörnchen (19. Juni 2007)

Das Rennen ist am Samstag den 23.06.2007!


----------



## Crazy Creek (19. Juni 2007)

Ja, hatte mich vertan.


----------



## Milass (19. Juni 2007)

Ein Jammer das der Termin so blöd gelegt ist, da bin ich in Frammersbach :/
Wäre gern wieder mitgefahren.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2007)

Frammersbach ist eben was ganz besonderes -kann ich verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (19. Juni 2007)

Hi Michael,
ist die Strecke am Samstag eigentlich im großen und ganzen die gleiche wie letztes Jahr, oder evtl etwas schwerer , oder etwa nochmehr Autobahnlike ? Weil wenns wirklich noch mehr Autobahnmäßig wird, mache ich mir für Samstag Gedanken wegen ner Starrgabel  (wäre nochmal nen gutes Kilo weniger)


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juni 2007)

Hm, was soll ich hier öffentlich sagen 
Starrgabel ist sicher sinnvoll, ob singletrail oder nicht!! Aufgrund der immer wieder einsetzenden Regengüsse, werden wir eine sehr drückerlastige Strecke fahren müssen und den schönsten Singletrail schonen müssen. Langfristig ist das sinnvoll, da die Almersbacher sich auf die Veranstaltung freuen. Sollten wir im nächsten Jahr eine trockene Wetterperiode haben, werden die Alterkirchener Veranstalter den sicher einbauen.

Die Strecken einer Serie sind eben unterschiedlich und jeder bevorzugt was anderes. Beim NRW-Cup sind Wickede und Haltern auch nichts als Drückerstrecken. 
In Pracht gibt es dafür eins auf die Federgabel und in die Oberschenkel, das kann ich dir garantieren.  

Bonne


----------



## Hörnchen (22. Juni 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich ne Anfahrtsskizze? Ich habe die von letztem Jahr nicht mehr und auch nix auf der Cup Seite gefunden.


----------



## Chr!s (22. Juni 2007)

wie ist denn der Streckenzustand momentan? Reifenempfehlung?


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juni 2007)

Nobby Nic und es war heute erstaunlich gut.

Eine Abfahrt ist aber richtig feucht gewesen, danach ist der Bock dreckig ...

aber bis heute alles easy fahrbar...

Gute Nacht Bonne


----------



## dodo1912 (25. Juni 2007)

Moin! Das Westerwald-TV Video hab ich geschnitten und hier hoch geladen:

www.bm-racing-team.de


Gruss Dennis, der leider in Altenkirchen nicht starten konnte ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Juni 2007)

Es war eine gute Entscheidung den Start  gegenüber letztes Jahr zu verlegen, obwohl die alte Strecke interessanter war. Das der Startbereich in der Ortschaft liegt, ist nicht so schlimm, weil hier auch einige Zuschauer an der Strecke standen. Ein Lob  an die Veranstalter, auch dass der Moderastor von Betzdorf die Veranstaltung moderiert hat. 

War mir negativ   aufgefallen ist, dass unsere Jugend noch immer diese Asthmasprays benötigt. Nach meinen Rennen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Schüler oder Juniorenfahrer Asthmaspray zu sich nahm . Später fiel mir derselbe Fahrer auf, dass er einen Pokal gewonnen hatte. Entweder ist man so stark und gewinnt ein Rennen ohne Asthmamittel, oder man hat Asthma und benötigt diese Mittel zurecht, aber dann, kann man nach meiner Meinung, nicht so fit sein, das man ein Rennen gewinnen kann. Man sollte aus den jüngsten Erfahrungen zu Doping, die Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, dass einer wie Jan Ullrich der bekanntlich auch Asthma hatte (oder auch nicht) nicht ohne Doping Rennen gewinnen kann bzw. will. Deshalb sollten wir ältere Fahrer darauf achten, dass unsere Jugend auch ohne Doping (=Asthmaspray) spaß an unseren Sport hat. Ich bin kein Arzt, aber ich könnte mir Vorstellen, wenn ein junger gesunder Mensch regelmäßig diese Asthmamittel zu sich nimmt, auf längere Zeit, Probleme mit seiner Gesundheit bekommt. Wenn meine Tochter zu solchen Mittel greifen sollte, würde ich Ihr als Vater das Asthmamittel samt Fahrrad ihr für immer wegnehmen.
Ein Appell an die Betreuer und Eltern, achtet bitte darauf dass unser Sport sauber bleibt, wir leben nicht mehr im letzten Jahrhundert, wo dieses eine Selbstverständlichkeit war


----------



## DK Henning (26. Juni 2007)

Das mit dem Asthmaspray habe ich ebenfalls vor 2 Wochen bei einem Straßenrennen in Herford verfolgen können/müssen. Ein U19-Fahrer beim Warmfahren stellte sich an einen Busch, pinkelte,  zog sich dabei ein Fläschchen aus dem Trikot und nahm erstmal einen ordentlichen Zug. Neutrale Zuschauer neben mir beobachteten dieses ebenfalls und fingen direkt an Spöckes darüber zu machen.

Die Streckenverlegung in Altenkirchen war/ist auf jedenfall positiv. Bikedusche sowie normale Duschen vor Ort, Nummernausgabe mit festem Boden unter den Füßen. Jedoch war die Strecke an und um den Zielstrich immer voll mit Leuten sowie Fahrern, die sogar in die entgegengesetzte Richtung fuhren. Eine Durchgangsmöglichkeit war auf beiden Straßenseiten nicht möglich.

Ansonsten: Top-Veranstaltung  !


----------



## racejo (26. Juni 2007)

zu den kleinen "mittelcheln"

das geht auf der straße ganz schön irre. asthma atteste ( in einem verein hier aus der gegend haben fast alle jugendfahrer ein attest dafür), dann werden schmerzmittel und blutverdünner genommen ( as200 und aspirin). ich find das schon ganz schön *******, daher fahre ich auch mtb, wo ich von dergleichen noch nicht mitbekommen habe.

letztens hab ich mit einem straßen fahrer geredet, hat ganz locker gemeint er nehme immer as 200. als ich ihm dann gesagt hab, dass ich das unfair finde. entgegnete er mir, dass das eh jeder mache und daher nicht mehr unfair sei. das kann es doch echt nicht sein 

im hintergrund rumorte es bei mirs chon immer, dass konkurrenten von mir dopen könnten, dch so richtig glauben wollte ich das nie. jetzt ist es soweit doping ist auch in der jugend verbreitet.

was denken sich denn die eltern, wenn ihr sohn ankommt und meint, dass er jetzt mal ein asthmamittelchen oder ne aspirin bräuchte, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass doping möglich ist, ohne dass das es der trainer oder eltern mitbekommen. schon alleine von der geld beschaffung. 
im frühjahrdieses jahres hatte ich problem mit dem atmen, meine mutter war soglecih besorgt, dass ich unter diesem vorwand dopen wolle. wie können andere eltern da so naiv sein bzw. weg schauen bzw. das ganze noch unterstützen? 


was denken sich die ärzte die einem jungen radsport ein attest fürs asthma geben, wie naiv kann man denn sein?


ich hoffe ich hab ein paar leute hier zum nachdenken gebracht. vorallem die betreuer einiger vereine und so manche eltern. wie verantwortungslos gegenüber seinem kind kann man denn sein?


----------



## Beach90 (26. Juni 2007)

Vor allem ist Aspirin efährlich ,dazu gibt es auch ein Thread im Fitnessforum.

Nimm mal ein Aspirin und leg dich kräftig über den Lenker , die Blutung hört wohl gar nicht mehr auf zu stoppen.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Juni 2007)

Da habe ich jetzt eine Diskussion gestartet. Aber dieses Thema soll man nicht Tod schweigen.
Bis jetzt habe ich gedacht, das im MTB-Bereich das dopen nicht so verbreitet wäre, aber vor ein paar Wochen ist die Ivonne Kraft überführt worden und Ihre Ausrede (Mutter hätte Asthma und ihr wäre das Asthmaspray explodiert und sie stand daneben) finde ich ziemlich arm. Habe letztes Jahr bei der Hobby WM in Österreich mit Einen mich unterhalten und der meinte, bei seiner Tochter im Verein hätten mehr als die Hälfte der Jugendfahrer ein Attest vom Arzt. Ich frage mich auch, was bei den Ärzten im Kopf vorgeht und was die Eltern dazu sagen. Ich auf jedenfalls würde meine Tochter keine Rennen mehr fahren lassen. Bei manchen Eltern geht vielleicht der Erfolg ihrer Sprösslinge der Gesundheit vor. Und wenn in der Jugend weiter gedopt wird, geht unser Radsport bald ganz kaputt.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2007)

Ihr solltet von der Vorstellung loslassen, das Leistungssport gesund ist. Nach einigen Jahren intensiven Trainings kommt es bei vielen zu einem Belastungsasthma. OK, 19-jährige sind bestimmt noch nicht betroffen, aber wer von euch hat keine Allergie?

Ich jedenfalls kann ohne meinem Pümpchen im Trikot keinen Sport ausüben. Außerdem erlangt man damit keinen Vorteil, sondern bringt seine geschwollenen Bronchien wieder auf Normalniveau.

Zum Thema: Altenkirchen 2007 war um Welten besser als Altenkirchen 2006. Ich denke nur daran, wie ich mich im Bach beim weit entfernten Parkplatz gewaschen habe, weil mir niemand verständlich erklären konnte, wo die Dusche gewesen wären.


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute !

da die ganze serie im sieg-bereich stattfindet und ich ganz gern mal bei einem marathon die kleine distanz fahre, ziehe es in erwägung bei einem der XC-Rennen mitzufahren. Da habe ich natürlich ein paar fragen

kann man da quasi ohne lizenz als hobby fahrer starten?

bis wann muss man sich angemeldet haben und gibt es eine nachmelde option?

wie sind die strecken so beschaffen, also viel trails usw?

gibt es regelungen für ausrüstung und bike? (also helmpflicht ist logisch)?

die termine die ich mir rausgesucht habe:

15.07.07 SG Sieg Pracht Wickhausen http://www.sgsieg.de/

06.10.07 DJK Herdorf Herdorf http://www.djk-herdorf.de

vielen dank für tipps, greetz,
marc


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

melde mich mal als Veranstalter von Rennen in Altenkirchen.

Es freut mich das wir in diesem Jahr pos. Rückmeldungen verzeichnen können.
Natürlich lernen wir aus den Fehlern die IMMER gemacht werden und wir werden auch in Zukunft versuchen es besser zu machen.
Im Start und Zielbereich fehlte der Durchgang für Zuschauer, die sollten zwar erst hinter dem Anhänger mit dem Zeitnehmer vorbeikommen aber dann hat der gemeckert da er nichts gesehen hat und zudem war es zu eng. Im nächsten Jahr ist die Strecke 50cm schmaler und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gibt es einen Weg für Zuschauer!.................Die Strecke wird zudem noch um den einen oder anderen Trail erweitert. 
Wir sind immer vorsichtig und müssen den Spagat mit Gemeinde, Forstverwaltung und Jadtpächtern lösen was uns bisher immer gut gelungen ist denn die sind alle auf unserer Seite und finden die Veranstaltung klasse! Das soll so bleiben!

Jürgen


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Speedfire,

die Strecken sind altersgemäß unterschiedlich. Wie alt bist du denn?

Alle deine Fragen werden beantwortet unter: www.tune-frm-cup.de

Hier auch die Ausschreibung lesen und die Haftungserklärung, da steht fast alles drin.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2007)

ich müsste dann wohl schon bei herren hobby starten. 
wegen der anmeldung, da kommt man immer direkt zu dem formular.


> Anmeldung nur noch vor Ort möglich !



heisst das, eine nachmeldung am tag des starts ist möglich? bin da nicht ganz schlau draus geworden. hat da jemand entsprechene erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitläufer (27. Juni 2007)

*Zu den Mittelchen*
Ich bin zwar "nur Betreuer" und Vater eines MTB-Fahrers. Aber als "Verantwortlicher" über diesen Jungen mache ich mir schon so meine Gedanken, was nach dem Doping kommt (wenn ich das alles so lese); wenn unser Junior mal so richtig ins Arbeitsleben einsteigt; wenn er dann irgendwann mal mir dem MTB-Sport aufhört; wieviel Folgeschäden bleiben davon noch zurück?
Doch dies ist ein heißes Eisen, wenn sogar sein Trainer sich zu "diesen Mittelchen" bekennt.
Der eigentliche Sport  bleibt aber auf der Strecke, wenn es nur noch darum geht: Wer hat den besseren Hausarzt; wer kennt die besseren und neueren Mittelchen, die vielleicht noch nicht entdeckt wurden.


----------



## diele76 (27. Juni 2007)

hi,

zu den rennen in betzdorf und altenkirchen:

man sollte einige uphills so auswählen,dass diese auch bei schlechterem wetter zu befahren sind !!

in pracht wird ja auch wieder so ein klasse uphill eingebaut sein, oder...?

ist ja schließlich ne rad-veranstaltung und kein crosslauf   


byebye


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2007)

diele76 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> zu den rennen in betzdorf und altenkirchen:
> 
> ...



Die uphills waren alle fahrbahr.
Hör die Meckerei auf und feil an Deiner Fahrtechnik!


----------



## Racer09 (27. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die uphills waren alle fahrbahr.
> Hör die Meckerei auf und feil an Deiner Fahrtechnik!



Eben, kann dir nur zustimmen, war alles fahrbar, nur ne frage der Technik und des gewählten Reifens. Ob dann fahren schneller als laufen war, ist ja dann mal da hingestellt, aber ich frag mich bei sowas, was wolln die Leute. Wenn das zu anspruchsvoll war, haben sie nichts beim Bikerennen zu suchen, dann wäre Straßenrennen wohl besser


----------



## 2dangerbiker (27. Juni 2007)

Die beiden Strecken waren schon sehr gefährlich 
Ich habe gehört, dass sich ein Lizenzfahrer,auf beiden Strecken schwer verletzt hat. Vielleicht sollten die Lizenzfahrer eine leichtere Strecke fahren, als wir Hobbyfahrer.
Im Ernst: Schwere Abfahrten gehören bei CC Rennen einfach dazu, wenn man sich die schwerern Abfahrten sich nicht zu traut, darf man auch schieben (So mach ich das dann immer).Wem die Strecken zu technisch werden sollen sich lieber auf CTF konzentrieren.


----------



## Racer09 (27. Juni 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Die beiden Strecken waren schon sehr gefährlich
> Ich habe gehört, dass sich ein Lizenzfahrer,auf beiden Strecken schwer verletzt hat. Vielleicht sollten die Lizenzfahrer eine leichtere Strecke fahren, als wir Hobbyfahrer.
> Im Ernst: Schwere Abfahrten gehören bei CC Rennen einfach dazu, wenn man sich die schwerern Abfahrten sich nicht zu traut, darf man auch schieben (So mach ich das dann immer).Wem die Strecken zu technisch werden sollen sich lieber auf CTF konzentrieren.



Ja muß dir recht geben , waren mörderschwer , grad so an der Grenze des fahrbaren


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juni 2007)

So und jetzt ich 

Gilt nur für die Rennen ab: 11.15 Uhr

1.Uphill, der ist neu den fliegst du hoch, wenn du vorher nicht bremst . Er kommt direkt nach der Radarfalle.

2. Uphill, auch Kniebrecher genannt, ist bergauf fahrbar,wenn du Beine dafür hast. Allerdings sind dort 2005 auch schon mal Streckenposten in Bierlaune gewesen, die den Fahrern Bier angeboten haben Einer der Pithanbrüder soll auch eines während des Rennens zu sich genommen, legales Doping, denke ich.

3.Uphill, die Fortsetzung des 2. uphills zum Sportplatz hoch geht über den Wurzelsepp! Dieser zwingt die untrainierten vom Rad. Er ist steil und wurzelig und fordert genaues Lesen des Trails. Klarer Vorteil für Homies! Also mich 

4. Uphill, ist noch steiler als der Wurzelsepp und auch technisch und konditionell viel härter. Jörg Schmidt kann da auch bei Nässe hochfahren. Ich schaffe nur die Hälfte und das nicht mal bei Trockenheit! Die Jugend von heute hat keinen Respekt mehr vorm Alter  Aber ich werde es üben!!! Bei schleusenartigen Regenfällen ist parallel aber eine andere Route  (breiterer nicht so steiler Weg) vorgesehen.

Bei den Downhills rate dringend davon ab eine Starrgabel zu verwenden!

Euer Bonne


----------



## general-easy (27. Juni 2007)

muss ich nen kleines kettenblatt montieren? klingt stark danach!


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juni 2007)

JA!!für den 4. Uphill wenn trocken unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juni 2007)




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juni 2007)

Ich besorge mir beim Fußballverein meines Vertrauens mal einen Satz neue Schraubstollen   .


2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Die beiden Strecken waren schon sehr gefährlich
> Ich habe gehört, dass sich ein Lizenzfahrer,auf beiden Strecken schwer verletzt hat. .


 
Ich hoffe das ich nicht alles verlernt habe, was ich die letzten 10 Jahre gelernt habe. Aber ehrlich, ich zweifel schon an mir.


----------



## Crazy Creek (28. Juni 2007)

die ausgeteilten kabelbinder waren murks


----------



## general-easy (28. Juni 2007)

richtig!

musste für meinen normaldicken lenker also nicht irgentwas ovrsize oda so zwei nehmen!^^ 

wie lang ist der 4. uphill?


----------



## DK Henning (28. Juni 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> die ausgeteilten kabelbinder waren murks



sollte wohl jeder erfahrene Biker im Kofferraum haben


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Juni 2007)

Kabelbinder? Da hat er Recht.

Aber wenn die nur da sind kannst ja aúch 2 nehmen. 

Wenn ich sonst welche kaufen müsste und die eben noch habe von einer vorherigen Veransaltung oder so geht es doch auch. Serienstarter sind eh Selbstversorger, oder?

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (29. Juni 2007)

wollte es nur gesagt haben


----------



## Milass (1. Juli 2007)

Gibt's nen Höhenprofil für Pracht?
Ist die Strecke jetzt wesentlich anspruchsvoller als Betzdorf?


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Juli 2007)

ja sicher höhenprofil 

kleines kettenblatt, auch wenn du Herrenelitefahrer bist 

Gruß Bonne

bin jetzt 3 Tage auf Klassenfahrt  aber mit bike


----------



## Becci (9. Juli 2007)

hi!

die wegbeschreibung/adresse ist noch nich online oder hab ichs wieder überlesen???

gruß
becci


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Juli 2007)

wegbeschreibung kommt noch

und Naviinfos auch


----------



## Becci (9. Juli 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> wegbeschreibung kommt noch
> 
> und Naviinfos auch



danke!


----------



## Marc B (10. Juli 2007)

gibt's eine kleiderordnung? (wegen engen trikots usw) kenne mich mit den BDR-Regeln nicht so aus


----------



## Milass (10. Juli 2007)

Gibts nich soviel ich weiss.

Ich kann leider wieder nich mitfahren, morgen gehts nach florida für 5 wochen 
Außerdem ist meine Bremse imo. bei magura...


----------



## mar1kus (10. Juli 2007)

@bonne: dank nochmal für die persönliche einladung in der startaufstellung zum letzen emc lauf in dörbach. komme am 15. aber aus dem nachtdienst und schlafe dann immer bis ca. 13h. schaffe es also unmöglich zum start. wäre gern gekommen. beim nächstenmal! wünsche allen startern viel spaß und erfolg.
gruss markus


----------



## Becci (11. Juli 2007)

nochmal ne nachfrage....
da die streck ja geändert ist zum letzten jahr...was darf ich mir denn unter dem dritten dh vorstellen mit dem snakebite????wie groß sind denn bitte die dornen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Juli 2007)

Snakebite heißt Durchschlag bei dicken Wurzeln -> 2 Löcher im Schlauch, da das dann aussieht wie ein Schlangenbiss = Snakebite!!

Kann aber sein, dass wir hier die Strecke noch entschärfen, da ich gestern mit Starrgabel darunter bin und dann einen Spagat über den Lenker gemacht habe, der Downhill sieht erst einfach aus, dann biste schnell auf 50 Sachen und dann kommen diese Wurzeln, die du vorher gar nicht sehen kannst und schmeißem dich aus dem Sattel...später mehr, da ich heute abend da noch ein Termin vor Ort habe und die Sache mit anderen fahrern durchsprechen will.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juli 2007)

Ich kriegs kotz..:kotz:
Diesmal nicht gestürtzt, dafür in der 4. Runde plattgefahren. 
Katastrophen Saison 2007.  
War aber in sicht auf kommenenden Sonntag gut das ich gestartet bin.
Und war ja auch ne tolle Strecke


----------



## Racer09 (15. Juli 2007)

Hi, 
Strecke hat mega Spaß gemacht... ganz großes Lob!!  Was soll ich sagen, Liz. Herrenklasse... hartes Brot.. 8Runden bei 34 Grad -ohne Worte-. Hab ab der vierten Runde ein wenig Aktion mit der Kette gehabt (steifes Glied) und bin ab da ein wenig verhalten gefahren (bin dann auch nicht mehr so hoch vom Puls die Anstiege hochgedrückt), um nicht noch nen Kettenriss zu provozieren. Untern Strich ist dann der 13. Platz und der 5. im Cup rausgesprungen. Als Vorbereitung für Wetter wars ideal.


----------



## the_joker (16. Juli 2007)

also wetter und strecke war ja wirklich affengeil und ich durfte zum ersten mal aus der ersten reihe starten nur dann beim kurzen anstieg nachm downhill reißt die kette  dann durft ich erstmal bis zum ziel laufen und musste schnell das rad wechseln  naja jetz bin ich vom 3ten aufn 7ten platz aber gibt ja zum glück streichergebnisse   nächstes mal klappts dann hoffentlich


----------



## Chr!s (16. Juli 2007)

Musste etwas früher weg, daher die Frage: Wer war eigentlich am schnellsten in der Geschwindigkeitsmessung?


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Juli 2007)

Herrenelitefahrer Jörg Schmidt mit angezeigten 63 km/h.


----------



## Beach90 (16. Juli 2007)

...aber das ist ja kein neuer Rekord ,oder?


----------



## the_joker (16. Juli 2007)

war da nich mal der Markus Schulte-Lunzum (weiß  net wie mans genau schreibt)  aus u17 mit 79 km/h??


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Juli 2007)

doch! Der alte lag bei 62 km/h auf der Anzeige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (17. Juli 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Herrenelitefahrer Jörg Schmidt mit angezeigten 63 km/h.



Gratulation Jörg!  Da hat der Schüler seinen Lehrmeister geschlagen. Michael, jetzt bist du in Zugzwang!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juli 2007)

Link zum Video von ww-tv:
http://www.omerbach.de/temp/tune-frm-cup-pracht07.wmv

Bitte saugen! Ist in ein paar Tagen wieder weg!

Gruß René


----------



## Becci (18. Juli 2007)

auch ich fand die strecke wirklich wieder prächtig  
schade nur, dass ich den neuen dh nicht fahren konnte  aber gut....

freu mich aufs nächste rennen!


----------



## Hörnchen (18. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute! Jetzt stell ich nochmal meine lieblings Frage. Hat schon einer auf irgendeiner Seite Foto's von Pracht endeckt? und sei es nur von den Siegerehrungen? 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich wieder zu ungeduldig.....


----------



## Milass (18. Juli 2007)

und ich war nicht dabei   

Aber hier in Florida ist's auch ganz nett

Glueckwunsch Bonne, viel erfolg bei der DM!

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Racer09 (19. Juli 2007)

Hat evtl jemand von euch Bilder der Heren Eliteklasse in Pracht gemacht? Oder weiß wer nen Link wo`s welche gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bonne,

GRATULATION zum DM Titel!

Grüße

Randy Andy


----------



## Hörnchen (24. Juli 2007)

Mensch Michael, tolle Leistung. Du hast echt eine Vorbild Funktion. Gratuliere!!!

Deutscher MASTER Meister.


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. August 2007)

Danke für die vielen lieben Worte. Ich freue mich, dass ich trotz des erfolges nicht alleine da stehe wie einst Markus M. ....

So jetzt geht das Training wieder los!


----------



## Solanum (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

war ein echt schönes Rennen am Samstag in Herdorf!! 

Wetter hätte besser nicht sein können ! 
auch orga, Strecke, Kuchen, Bier..... einfach alles 1a 

bis nächstes Jahr !!!!

Solanum


----------



## XCRacer (8. Oktober 2007)

Da wimmelte es von Fotografen. Würde gerne wissen, wo man die Schnappschüsse bewundern kann. Bilder der Siegerehrung Sen 1 interessieren mich ebenfalls


----------



## frankcasalla (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja Herdorf war eine geniale Veranstaltung!
Kennt jemand die Strecke von Büchel und kann ein paar Worte dazu schreiben?
Ach ja,werden in der Hobbyklasse nur die ersten drei der Gesamtwertung mit Preisen überschüttet?
Gruß
Frankcasalla


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2007)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ja Herdorf war eine geniale Veranstaltung!
> Kennt jemand die Strecke von Büchel und kann ein paar Worte dazu schreiben?
> Ach ja,werden in der Hobbyklasse nur die ersten drei der Gesamtwertung mit Preisen überschüttet?
> Gruß
> Frankcasalla



Ja, Herdorf war wieder toll. Nur meine Platzierung war letztes Jahr besser.

Büchel ist ähnlich, evtl. etwas mehr Fahrtechnik.

Wetter soll ja ganz gut sein ....   



PS: Was heißt nur die ersten Drei? Wie viele willst Du ehren? Immer so, dass Du dabei bist?


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Oktober 2007)

Bei den Hobbyklassen mache ich was geht!

Ausgeschrieben ist Ehrengabe bis Platz 3!

Frank Casalla bekommt aber sicher was ....einen Ehrenpreis für den einen Satz, den er damals in 2000 in Wiesbaden gesagt hat ..."und der Fiedler ....die?"  

Bonne


----------



## frankcasalla (9. Oktober 2007)

Genau,bis Platz 18 damit ich auch eine Ehrung bekomme.
Ne Blödsinn,letztes Jahr wurden glaube ich die ersten fünf geehrt ,aber ist mir eh egal weil ich eigentlich dritter werden will!?!
Bonne schreib mal was zur Strecke!!
Gruß
Frankcasalla


----------



## Chr!s (9. Oktober 2007)

@frankcasalla: Warst du letztes Jahr dabei? Wenn nicht, schau dir mal die Strecke auf der Karte hier an. 
                  http://www.mtb-spay.de/media/Strecke$20B$C3$BCchel.pdf
Ich hab sie bei uns mal online gestellt. Wie gesagt, ist die von letztem Jahr. Diesmal musste der Veranstalter einige Abschnitte wegen Windbruchs neu verlegen. Auch die lange Abfahrt direkt hinterm Sportplatz wird verlegt, weil es da anscheinend mit den angrenzenden Gemeinden Probleme gibt. Höhenprofil hab ich leider nicht.

Bis Samstag,
*Chr!S*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Oktober 2007)

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht. Die Strecke ist aber wegen Kyrill verändert worden.

P.S. Ich mochte die Strecke vom letzten Jahr im Gegensatz zu den anderen Fahrern nicht, da ich als alter Sack zuviel durchgeschüttelt wurde.  

Bonne


----------



## 4l3x (9. Oktober 2007)

wo sind denn nun bilder? 

herdorf war wie erwartet eine klasse veranstaltung!

wieviel höhenmeter hat denn büchel ca?


----------



## frankcasalla (9. Oktober 2007)

Du fährst und läufst lieber übelst lange,steile,matschige Steigungen hinauf!Deshalb bist du für mich und die anderen Siebengebiergler der"Miguel"!
Ach ja ,danke für die Büchel-Information!Ich werde dann mal eine Federgabel montieren!
Gruß und schnelle Regeneration
Frankcasalla


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Oktober 2007)

unter www.hippic.de müssten die Bilder zu sehen sein.

Kostet zwar etwas Geld, dafür unterstützt Hippic, aber auch die Rennserie!!

Also ruhig fleißig bestellen, dann fließt "euer" Geld ja auch zum Teil wieder in die Serie zurück.

Bonne

P.S. Danke Hippic für eure Unterstützung


----------



## diele76 (10. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

ein paar details zur strecke in büchel würden mich auch brennend interessieren!!

kann jemand genauere infos geben...?


ciao


diele


----------



## Becci (12. Oktober 2007)

..tja für mich ist der cup gelaufen    es hätte so schön sein können, aber mit ner bronchitis will ich (auch auf chancen auf 2.platz gesamtwertung) nichts riskieren...
von daher wünsch ich euch allen ganz viel spass, und fahrt für mich mit! 

@ bonne, es gibt da nicht zufällig nen sonderpreis für mich? 


man sieht sich in 2008!!!!!!
lg
becci


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Oktober 2007)

Erst mal morgen den Tag und dann Sonntag rumkriegen.

Dann ist Ende mit der Saison. Und auch sonst bin ich leer und werde erstmal nur schlafen und essen was ich will. 

Ach ja am letzten Sonntag im Oktober gehe ich dopen, äh ne dropen in Winterberg im Bikepark. Meine neue Leidenschaft. 

Wir sind mit einer größeren Gruppe ab 11.00 da. 

Gruß Bonne


----------



## redrace (13. Oktober 2007)

HUHU

Bilder von der Fun-U11-U15 aus Büschel gibt es hier!!


----------



## general-easy (14. Oktober 2007)

GEEEILLLE STRECKE!

hm..find ich zumindest!

greetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (14. Oktober 2007)

findest nicht nur du! die strecke war einfach geil! die wiese hoch fand ich garnichtmal so schlimm nur die hüppel oben neberm sportplatz haben mir nicht so zugesagt... bei dem baum sind viele unfreiwillig abgestiegen. ich war auch dabei


----------



## Crazy Creek (14. Oktober 2007)

Wirklich ein klasse Rennen, Kompliment an die Menschen die es so lange im Pommesstand ausgehalten haben^^


----------



## Racer09 (14. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich nur des Lobes für die Strecke und die Veranstaltung anschließen (besonders der erste Singletrail in der ersten Abfahrt (da wo der Baum flach lag), extrem geil und spaßig, bitte mehr von deratigen Dingen bei Rennen). Nur leider war meine pysische und moralische Vorbeitung nicht der Strecke ebenbürdig, so das ich am Ende heil froh war, die lange Saison endlich zu Ende zu bringen. In den letzten Wochen liefs einfach nicht mehr (Akku leer), Gesundheitliche kleine Prob`s und dann geht die Motivation ruckzuck flöten. Schwamm drüber, Mund abwischen, ein wenig regenieren, ein paar Gedanken machen und dann gehts Mitte November schon in die Vorbereitung für 2008.


----------



## Milass (14. Oktober 2007)

ich bedank mich nochmal an der Stelle für den tollen cup, hat echt spaß gemacht und die Organisation war eine der besten die ich gesehen habe  bin die letzten Rennen zwar nicht mitgefahren, aber ich hoffe das ich nächstes jahr die serie komplett schaffe  
Bis 2008!


----------



## the_joker (14. Oktober 2007)

war wirklich superklasse das rennen vorallem die neue strecke war der hammer 
und diesmal hab ich auch meinen berühmten sturz am downhill ausgelassen xD
sehr gut fand ich übrigens auch, dass bei manchen klassen (z.b. meiner ) auch die 4ten und 5ten plätze geehrt wurden 
und ein ganz großes dankeschön nochmal dass unser ganzes team (Ct Zandegiacomo) extra erwähnt wurde auf der tune-frm-cup seite


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2007)

Tune Cup war geil und besonders das Rennen in Büchel   

Danke nochmal an Bonne 






.... und am Schluss hat mir genau 1 Pt. gefehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (15. Oktober 2007)

Eine Cross-Country-Rennserie, wie sie sein sollte. Voller motivierter Organisatoren und Teilnehmer. Jeder mit größter Leidenschaft bei der Sache und auch immer bereit, Neueinsteigern die Hand zu reichen. Für viele Fahrer ist der Tune-FRM-Cup bereits zu einer festen Größe im Wettkampfkalender geworden, für viele Anfänger die beste Möglichkeit in den Wettkampfsport einzusteigen.
Ein großes Lob daher an Bonne, der den Kindern und den Neulingen in diesem Sport derart große Beachtung widmet.
Ebenso sind die örtlichen Veranstalter der 5 Rennen des Cups lobend zu erwähnen, die alle hervorragende Arbeit an und auf den Strecken geleistet haben. Büchel war für mich in diesem Jahr das Highlight und ein würdiges Finale für den Tune-FRM-Cup. 
Mit solchen Eindrücken fällt es einem schwer die Saison zu beenden, doch man wird gleichzeitig in Vorfreude auf die Nächste versetzt.

Kommt gut durch den Winter!  

*Chr!S*


----------



## diele76 (19. Oktober 2007)

hi,

wisst ihr wo es fotos gibt, die von so unzähligen fotografen geschossen wurden...?

bei hippic ist noch nix zu sehen !!



bye


----------



## Hörnchen (19. Oktober 2007)

Versuche's mal bei http://www.bike-bilder.de/


----------



## diele76 (3. November 2007)

hi,

die hipicc-seite funzt nicht !!
die will immer ein passwort...??!!

hat jemand nen tipp?


----------



## 4l3x (3. November 2007)

wir haben vorm rennen in büchel den fotograph von hippic getroffen.
er sagte, dass es probleme an der homepage gäbe...
vllt sind sie mittlerweile die ganze seite am überholen. morgen wirst du bestimmt wieder auf die seite zugreifen können, wenn die schnell gearbeitet haben..


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. November 2007)

hippic bemüht sich,
ich bitte um Geduld.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## hefra (9. November 2007)

Schade, dass der Link zum Berg-Bike-Cup nicht funktioniert... 
hast du ein paar Infos dazu?


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

da müsst ihr noch was warten. Erst mal ist nur die domain gesichert. Alle Infos werden zunächst über die www.tune-frm-cup.de geschaltet.

Eine Umleitung wird bald eingerichtet.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Postmann (2. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die Domain ist ja jetzt gesichert (www.berg-german-a-cup.de) und die Anmeldung läuft auch schon auf vollen Touren.

Dazu noch einige Besonderheiten (Leckebissen) in 2008 wie z.B.

- die Ausweitung des Cups von 5 auf 7 Rennen 
- die erstmals stattfindende "European Challenge of Mountainbike" in Pracht
- neue Sponsoren, mehr Teilnehmer, etc.

Ich freu mich schon drauf und würd Euch allen den Cup ans herz legen.

Bis bald (11.05. in Betzdorf)
Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. April 2008)

Hochtouren ist gut  In Bergisch Gladbach sind die Senioren 1 und 2 fast ausgebucht!!!


Hier eine neuer Anreiz zur Telnahme: http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/news/neu-neu-neu-teamwertung-beim-berg-german-cup-f-r-vereine

Gruß Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (2. Mai 2008)

hi, 

habe gelesen die strecke wurde etwas modifiziert zu vergangenem jahr?  
Habt ihr da eine Schanze a la Salzdefurth eingebaut oder was harmloseres oder wie darf ich mir den neuen Part vorstellen?

vg Michael


----------



## 4l3x (6. Mai 2008)

wird samstag die strecke auch schon soweit stehen? und der drop?











sieht sehr interessant aus!


----------



## racejo (6. Mai 2008)

Wie hoch ist das Ding?
Bin am überlegen mich auch mal blicken zu lassen.


----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2008)

4l3x schrieb:


> wird samstag die strecke auch schon soweit stehen? und der drop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Bonne & Veranstalter,

Geile Veranstaltung  mit der bisher besten Strecke überhaupt im Cup.
Da werden es die Anderen schwer haben da mitzuhalten  

BTW: Weiß jemand wo es schon Bilders gibt?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2008)

Hier extrahierte Web-TV-Berichte:

http://www.xcracer.de/temp/betzdorf-080512.wmv
http://www.xcracer.de/temp/MTB-AG-081005.wmv

rechtsklick ...speichern unter! (Ihr kennt das, denke ich  )

Beide je um die 22 MB
Ich lasse die ein paar Tage auf meinem Server, dann möchte ich die aus Platzgründen wieder löschen.

Nachtisch: http://www.xcracer.de/temp/080513-betzdorf-wwtv.wmv (ca. 9 MB)


----------



## Vizepräsident (13. Mai 2008)

Die beste Strecke ist und bleibt Pracht!!
Mit dem neuen Pump-Track erst recht!

ride on

Vize


----------



## doc-trialer (14. Mai 2008)

Wo gibts denn Fotos von Betzdorf ?


----------



## Hörnchen (14. Mai 2008)

Ja Ja genau! 

Besonders von der Rampe und von meinem Überschlag. Aua


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2008)

doc-trialer schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn Fotos von Betzdorf ?



Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4753437&postcount=1773


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (14. Mai 2008)

@Delgado, wir meinen richtige Fotos undnicht so Typen in Schlabberhosen auf dem Siegerpodest!      

Aber nochmal hier offiziell! HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!    

P.S. Was krieg ich eigentlich dafür, dass ich alle nach dir geblockt habe, als Du mich überholt hast!!   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Mai 2008)

werde mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit den Lauf in Bergisch Gladbach mitfahren


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> @Delgado, wir meinen richtige Fotos undnicht so Typen in Schlabberhosen auf dem Siegerpodest!
> 
> Aber nochmal hier offiziell! HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Schlabberhose macht mich mindestens ein halbes Jahr jünger ...   

Komm Du mal in mein Alter  

Für's Blockieren werd' ich mir was schönes ausdenken .... ich könnte beim Duschen in GL z. B. Deinen Rücken massieren?


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> werde mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit den Lauf in Bergisch Gladbach mitfahren



Cool, dann spar ich vielleicht Porto  
Gleich mal Deine Bikemarktanzeigen checken  

Bringst Du Ich-steh-auf-dicke-Titten-Arthur auch mit?


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Mai 2008)

ne der Artur ist kein CC Fan 

habe bald noch eine HS33 im Angebot, mit EVO 2 Adapter aber den alten Hebeln


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2008)

Akutelle Nachrichten für Sonntag (vom 31.05.08 - 14:43):
Startzeitenänderung!!! bei den U 11 und U 13 HOBBY-FahrerInnen:

Ihr startet erst um 11:30

Der Grund für diese Entscheidung: Die hohen Starterzahlen (mehr als 80 Fahrer sind vorangemeldet!), der hohe Singletrailanteil, die sicher aggressive Fahrweise der älteren Biker und leider regnet es heute zwischendurch immer wieder, so dass die Strecke morgen "weich" sein wird.

Daher gebe ich auch andere Rundenzahlen vor:

U 13 Hobby fahren 3 Runden

U 11 fahrern 2 Runden

Die U 15 bleibt beim Start um 11:00 und fährt 4 Runden!

Mein Dank gilt dem Jugendtrainer der Ski und Freizeit (Jörg Meyer), der mich gerade anrief und mich auf die Sache aufmerksam gemacht hat. Leider ist die Fahrdauer dann für die jeweiligen Teilnehmer in diesem Rennen kürzer, aber ich finde, dass die Lösung vernünftig ist.

Morgen soll es aber trocken bleiben. Wer selber schauen möchte gibt auf den bekannten Wetterseiten "57577"  für Hamm (Sieg) ein.

Gruß aus den Hauptquartier des Cups

Euer Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höllenhund (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bonne...*mal wieder mit Deinen Jungs ein CC Renen fahren?

* *CC Rennen am 26.07.2008 Grüne Hölle Freisen* 

Dann auf zur 5. Grüne Hölle Freisen am 26. Juli im Nordsaarland, direkt an der A62.

Infos unter www.GRUENE-HOELLE-FREISEN.de 

Ein gutes Rennen lebt von guten Bikern...

Preisgeld, Pokal, Unterhaltung, alles da. Bringt eure Bikerkollegen mit

Die Macher der Hölle in Freisen haben mal wieder alles getan um das Racerherz höher schlagen zu lassen. => VERSPROCHEN.

Gruß

Uwe 

BITTE WEITERSAGEN !!! Danke


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Juli 2008)

Bin auf Norderney, abner danke für die Info, ich gebe es weiter

Gruß Bonne


----------

